# Milan: accordo con Calhanoglu si tratta sul prezzo



## Ragnet_7 (26 Giugno 2017)

Esclusiva arrivata dal giornale tedesco *Revier Sport* il quale afferma che il Milan avrebbe già trovato l'accordo con il giocatore e che ora si tratta con il Bayern.

Il club tedesco vorrebbe 30 milioni , il Milan offre 20 + bonus. Le parti potrebbero venirsi incontro.

Altra conferma arriva direttamente dal procuratore del giocatore: "Ci sono stati dei contatti. Il Milan tra i top club europei.

Da Transfermarkt (portale tedesco) si afferma che il procuratore avrebbe confermato i contatti e che ora i club devono limare le differenze che oscillano tra i 20M (offerta) e 30M (richiesta). Ma col giocatore, quindi, ci sarebbe già l'accordo.

*Anche Sky conferma, ci sono contatti in corso per Calhanoglu. Al milan piace tanto, questa mattina si è lavorato molto via mail e via telefono.
*

*Pioggia di conferme: Di Marzio peò afferma che si tratta di un semplice "sondaggio"...*


----------



## wfiesso (26 Giugno 2017)

Accordo col giocatore prima che con in club? Non mi piace affatto sta cosa


----------



## Crox93 (26 Giugno 2017)

Questo lo adoro


----------



## Biss (26 Giugno 2017)

Magari!!! Speriamo sia vero!!!!!! Avremmo un ottimo N.10 

Ma forse é meglio aspettare conferme da fonti migliori prima di esaltarsi...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Giugno 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Accordo col giocatore prima che con in club? Non mi piace affatto sta cosa



avranno chiesto come sempre il permesso al club di trattare con il giocatore visto che sono disponibili a parlare di cessione.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2017)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] allora? 


Comunque a me questo sembra un po' sopravvalutato. Secondo me il salto di qualità non te lo fa fare...
Ma se il convento offre solo questo...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Giugno 2017)

Scordiamoci James purtroppo. Questo ragazzi sarebbe un grande numero 10 preso a cifre veramente ottime.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Esclusiva arrivata dal giornale tedesco *Revier Sport* il quale afferma che il Milan avrebbe già trovato l'accordo con il giocatore e che ora si tratta con il Bayern.
> 
> Il club tedesco vorrebbe 30 milioni , il Milan offre 20 + bonus. Le parti potrebbero venirsi incontro.
> 
> Altra conferma arriva direttamente dal procuratore del giocatore: "Ci sono stati dei contatti. Il Milan tra i top club europei.



potrei impazzire. Stravedo per questo giocatore, ancora più di James Rodriguez


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Giugno 2017)

si va di 4 2 3 1 a sto punto.


----------



## Dany20 (26 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Esclusiva arrivata dal giornale tedesco *Revier Sport* il quale afferma che il Milan avrebbe già trovato l'accordo con il giocatore e che ora si tratta con il Bayern.
> 
> Il club tedesco vorrebbe 30 milioni , il Milan offre 20 + bonus. Le parti potrebbero venirsi incontro.
> 
> Altra conferma arriva direttamente dal procuratore del giocatore: "Ci sono stati dei contatti. Il Milan tra i top club europei.


Magari. Un centrocampista con la C maiuscola.


----------



## neoxes (26 Giugno 2017)

Giovane, potenzialmente fortissimo, mi garba.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Giugno 2017)

Caspita, proprio la settimana scorsa avevo pensato "perchè non calhanoglu, se lo cerca la lazio?" Eccomi accontentato.


----------



## Pampu7 (26 Giugno 2017)

Accordo di qua, accordo di la...vediamo di portarli a casa ora


----------



## Smarx10 (26 Giugno 2017)

Nell'acquisto a sorpresa un mese fa scrissi di lui.. tantissima roba. Il suo arrivo escluderebbe James, però che colpo che sarebbe ragazzi


----------



## tonilovin93 (26 Giugno 2017)

Ragazzi non lo conosco benissimo.. potete presentarmelo un Po per favore?


----------



## IronJaguar (26 Giugno 2017)

Magari, sono anni che lo vorrei qui. Vediamo però al momento non voglio farmi prendere dall'entusiasmo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Giugno 2017)

No vabbè questo è davvero forte! Lo ADORO!!!! Vi prego chiudete in fretta!!!!


----------



## Symon (26 Giugno 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si va di 4 2 3 1 a sto punto.



dove l'ho già scritto decine di volte questo modulo negli ultimi 2 mesi?...firulì, firulà....


----------



## el_gaucho (26 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Esclusiva arrivata dal giornale tedesco *Revier Sport* il quale afferma che il Milan avrebbe già trovato l'accordo con il giocatore e che ora si tratta con il Bayern.
> 
> Il club tedesco vorrebbe 30 milioni , il Milan offre 20 + bonus. Le parti potrebbero venirsi incontro.
> 
> Altra conferma arriva direttamente dal procuratore del giocatore: "Ci sono stati dei contatti. Il Milan tra i top club europei.




Non sono un esperto di Bundesliga, ma quando l'ho visto giocare mi ha fatto impazzire.
Nelle nostre condizioni attuali lui sarebbe di gran lunga la mia prima scelta come fantasista.
Sarebbe un colpaccio!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Esclusiva arrivata dal giornale tedesco *Revier Sport* il quale afferma che il Milan avrebbe già trovato l'accordo con il giocatore e che ora si tratta con il Bayern.
> 
> Il club tedesco vorrebbe 30 milioni , il Milan offre 20 + bonus. Le parti potrebbero venirsi incontro.
> 
> Altra conferma arriva direttamente dal procuratore del giocatore: "Ci sono stati dei contatti. Il Milan tra i top club europei.



*Bild conferma: negoziati avanzatissimi tra i club, si dovrebbe chiudere tra i 20 e i 30M. L'agente del giocatore, tuttavia, afferma che non vi sono contatti e che preferisce non commentare queste indiscrezioni.*


----------



## VonVittel (26 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Esclusiva arrivata dal giornale tedesco *Revier Sport* il quale afferma che il Milan avrebbe già trovato l'accordo con il giocatore e che ora si tratta con il Bayern.
> 
> Il club tedesco vorrebbe 30 milioni , il Milan offre 20 + bonus. Le parti potrebbero venirsi incontro.
> 
> Altra conferma arriva direttamente dal procuratore del giocatore: "Ci sono stati dei contatti. Il Milan tra i top club europei.



Impazzisco! Fortissimo! Mica è ancora squalificato?


----------



## alcyppa (26 Giugno 2017)

Calhanoglu escluderebbe James per il quale stavo continuando a sperare.
Un vero peccato (nonostante il turco non mi dispiaccia eh).


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Giugno 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non lo conosco benissimo.. potete presentarmelo un Po per favore?



tecnica sopraffina , numero 10 sempre con la testa alta, tiro fantastico e specialista nei calci piazzati. 

Il suo ruolo è trequartista ma è talmente duttile da poter giocare quasi ogni ruolo dal centrocampo in su.


----------



## Milo (26 Giugno 2017)

Azzooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bild conferma: negoziati avanzatissimi tra i club, si dovrebbe chiudere tra i 20 e i 30M. L'agente del giocatore, tuttavia, afferma che non vi sono contatti e che preferisce non commentare queste indiscrezioni.*



up


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Esclusiva arrivata dal giornale tedesco *Revier Sport* il quale afferma che il Milan avrebbe già trovato l'accordo con il giocatore e che ora si tratta con il Bayern.
> 
> Il club tedesco vorrebbe 30 milioni , il Milan offre 20 + bonus. Le parti potrebbero venirsi incontro.
> 
> Altra conferma arriva direttamente dal procuratore del giocatore: "Ci sono stati dei contatti. Il Milan tra i top club europei.





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si va di 4 2 3 1 a sto punto.



Si credo anche io, soprattutto se dovessero arrivare lui e Forsberg.
Squadra accattivante, ma a questo punto Kalinic non può assolutamente essere la prima punta e Suso deve rimanere.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Esclusiva arrivata dal giornale tedesco *Revier Sport* il quale afferma che il Milan avrebbe già trovato l'accordo con il giocatore e che ora si tratta con il Bayern.
> 
> Il club tedesco vorrebbe 30 milioni , il Milan offre 20 + bonus. Le parti potrebbero venirsi incontro.
> 
> Altra conferma arriva direttamente dal procuratore del giocatore: "Ci sono stati dei contatti. Il Milan tra i top club europei.



Bravissimi. Come sempre noi prima di tutti, in Italia nessun portale ha scritto la news.. tra poco partiranno i classici copia incolla da noi.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu escluderebbe James per il quale stavo continuando a sperare.
> Un vero peccato (nonostante il turco non mi dispiaccia eh).



chalanoglu-james-bonaventura
silva
?
ti piace? 
certo che con quei 3 la punta la potrei fare pure io...


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bild conferma: negoziati avanzatissimi tra i club, si dovrebbe chiudere tra i 20 e i 30M. L'agente del giocatore, tuttavia, afferma che non vi sono contatti e che preferisce non commentare queste indiscrezioni.*



trequartista, a centrocampo sarebbe sprecato. Può giocare anche esterno all'occorrenza. Un bonaventura con più tecnica, visione, dinamico ma soprattutto tiro pazzesco. Al 90% esclude james, ma è molto più funzionale a mio avviso. Da più copertura.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bild conferma: negoziati avanzatissimi tra i club, si dovrebbe chiudere tra i 20 e i 30M. L'agente del giocatore, tuttavia, afferma che non vi sono contatti e che preferisce non commentare queste indiscrezioni.*



.


----------



## Igniorante (26 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bild conferma: negoziati avanzatissimi tra i club, si dovrebbe chiudere tra i 20 e i 30M. L'agente del giocatore, tuttavia, afferma che non vi sono contatti e che preferisce non commentare queste indiscrezioni.*



è il gioco delle parti, se trattiamo col club abbiamo già il sì del giocatore, presumo...ma ovviamente l'agente non può dirlo perchè altrimenti farebbe capire che con lui abbiamo già parlato.

per quanto riguarda l'acquisto, non è un top player, ma la qualità è tanta...per una ventina di milioni è assolutamente da fare.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Giugno 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Impazzisco! Fortissimo! Mica è ancora squalificato?



Per 4 mesi, è già finita la squalifica


----------



## Sotiris (26 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Esclusiva arrivata dal giornale tedesco *Revier Sport* il quale afferma che il Milan avrebbe già trovato l'accordo con il giocatore e che ora si tratta con il Bayern.
> 
> Il club tedesco vorrebbe 30 milioni , il Milan offre 20 + bonus. Le parti potrebbero venirsi incontro.
> 
> Altra conferma arriva direttamente dal procuratore del giocatore: "Ci sono stati dei contatti. Il Milan tra i top club europei.



Giocatore molto forte, sarebbe un ottimo colpo.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> chalanoglu-james-bonaventura
> silva
> ?
> ti piace?
> certo che con quei 3 la punta la potrei fare pure io...



james con Calhanoglu non viene imho. Hanno ruolo analogo. Piuttosto ho come la sensazione che potrebbe partire uno tra suso e jack, con Forsberg in arrivo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bild conferma: negoziati avanzatissimi tra i club, si dovrebbe chiudere tra i 20 e i 30M. L'agente del giocatore, tuttavia, afferma che non vi sono contatti e che preferisce non commentare queste indiscrezioni.*



Giocatore per cui stravedo da tre anni, godrei come un suino.



tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non lo conosco benissimo.. potete presentarmelo un Po per favore?



Fantasista che può giocare nei tre ruoli dietro la punta, proficuo sia negli assist che nei gol.
È praticamente ambidestro ed uno dei migliori tiratori dalla distanza al mondo. 
Moduli preferiti 442 (giocando sulla sinistra) o 4231 (giocando a sinistra o dietro la punta).


----------



## tonilovin93 (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> chalanoglu-james-bonaventura
> silva
> ?
> ti piace?
> certo che con quei 3 la punta la potrei fare pure io...



Potrebbe farla anche Bacca la punta.. ahah


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> james con Calhanoglu non viene imho. Hanno ruolo analogo. Piuttosto ho come la sensazione che potrebbe partire uno tra suso e jack, con Forsberg in arrivo.



se arriva il turco James non arriva. Ovvio
Al massimo si può sperare ancora in Belotti.

p.s. se vendiamo Suso, ovviamente, cambia tutto


----------



## tonilovin93 (26 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Per 4 mesi, è già finita la squalifica



Squalificato per cosa esattamente ?


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Giugno 2017)

Madonna speriamo. Uno dei top nel suo ruolo già oggi


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Squalificato per cosa esattamente ?



illeciti su un trasferimento quando era ragazzino


p.s. comunque secondo me troppo entusiasmo attorno a questo giocatore. Secondo me è un giocatore normale


----------



## el_gaucho (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> chalanoglu-james-bonaventura
> silva
> ?
> ti piace?
> certo che con quei 3 la punta la potrei fare pure io...



Sono pazzo se dico che dal punto di vista della pura tecnica, questo sarebbe l'attacco migliore in Italia?
Non mi riferisco al l'efficacia, esperienza o al calibro dei giocatori, ma alla tecnica individuale.


----------



## Love (26 Giugno 2017)

ruolo??? trequartista o mezz'ala sx


----------



## mrsmit (26 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bild conferma: negoziati avanzatissimi tra i club, si dovrebbe chiudere tra i 20 e i 30M. L'agente del giocatore, tuttavia, afferma che non vi sono contatti e che preferisce non commentare queste indiscrezioni.*



Tutti quei viaggi in Germania, tutti i colloqui con gli intermediari tedeschi e si presentano solo con Rodriguez, per forza qualcun'altro c'è, vedremo.


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bild conferma: negoziati avanzatissimi tra i club, si dovrebbe chiudere tra i 20 e i 30M. L'agente del giocatore, tuttavia, afferma che non vi sono contatti e che preferisce non commentare queste indiscrezioni.*



Mamma mia mi compro la 10


----------



## Djerry (26 Giugno 2017)

Non vorrei sembrare bastian contrario, ma se da un lato il talento del ragazzo è fuori discussione siamo per me lontani dall'avere garanzie in termini di continuità e concretezza.

Mi sembra al momento ancora molto più bello che efficace, accende e spegne non solo nel corso della stagione ma anche all'interno della stessa partita, scompare dalla gara e si inabissa nelle difficoltà.
Si addormenta troppo spesso col pallone perdendo tempi tecnici, subisce il ritorno fisico dell'avversario ed il contrasto, si espone a troppe palle perse banali specie quando si abbassa.

Certo poi la qualità ed il talento col pallone è visibile in qualsiasi highlights, inoltre l'età resta quella perfetta e dove lo metti sta in tutti i ruoli sulla trequarti, quindi bene a prescindere.
Ma, se arriva e sperando fortemente di sbagliarmi, è un profilo sopravalutato e su cui Montella sarebbe chiamato ad un lavoro non facile.


----------



## tonilovin93 (26 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bild conferma: negoziati avanzatissimi tra i club, si dovrebbe chiudere tra i 20 e i 30M. L'agente del giocatore, tuttavia, afferma che non vi sono contatti e che preferisce non commentare queste indiscrezioni.*



Addirittura avanzatissimi..
Se dovesse arrivare voglio proprio vedere che si inventano i "soldi finiti" "progetto fallimentare"


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Giugno 2017)

Questo è un crack assoluto, poche balle.

Da prendere immediatasubito, per quel prezzo è un furto.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Giugno 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Non vorrei sembrare bastian contrario, ma se da un lato il talento del ragazzo è fuori discussione siamo per me lontani dall'avere garanzie in termini di continuità e concretezza.
> 
> Mi sembra al momento ancora molto più bello che efficace, accende e spegne non solo nel corso della stagione ma anche all'interno della stessa partita, scompare dalla gara e si inabissa nelle difficoltà.
> Si addormenta troppo spesso col pallone perdendo tempi tecnici, subisce il ritorno fisico dell'avversario ed il contrasto, si espone a troppe palle perse banali quando specie quando si abbassa.
> ...



sopravvalutato non sono assolutamente d'accordo, è una forzatura a tutti gli effetti. Che sia discontinuo posso concordare invece, ma ha 23 anni appena compiuti, possiamo anche considerare gli stimoli del giocare per un Leverkusen che quest'anno ha praticamente lottato per i bassifondi. Ha bisogno di essere stimolato, in champions ha fatto sempre partite stratosferiche.


----------



## diavolo (26 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bild conferma: negoziati avanzatissimi tra i club, si dovrebbe chiudere tra i 20 e i 30M. L'agente del giocatore, tuttavia, afferma che non vi sono contatti e che preferisce non commentare queste indiscrezioni.*


IL prezzo è onesto,speriamo di riuscire a prenderlo


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (26 Giugno 2017)

Insieme a Rodriguez il mio giocatore preferito della Bundesliga 


Prendetemi pure per pazza, ma lo preferisco a James.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

Adoro Calhanoglu  



The Ripper ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] allora?
> 
> 
> Comunque a me questo sembra un po' sopravvalutato. Secondo me il salto di qualità non te lo fa fare...
> Ma se il convento offre solo questo...


Ciao Ripper, come va?


----------



## el_gaucho (26 Giugno 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Non vorrei sembrare bastian contrario, ma se da un lato il talento del ragazzo è fuori discussione siamo per me lontani dall'avere garanzie in termini di continuità e concretezza.
> 
> Mi sembra al momento ancora molto più bello che efficace, accende e spegne non solo nel corso della stagione ma anche all'interno della stessa partita, scompare dalla gara e si inabissa nelle difficoltà.
> Si addormenta troppo spesso col pallone perdendo tempi tecnici, subisce il ritorno fisico dell'avversario ed il contrasto, si espone a troppe palle perse banali specie quando si abbassa.
> ...




Quello che scrivi e' verissimo, ma come dici anche tu, considerando l'età ci si puo' lavorare.
Certamente non e' una sicurezza , ma se avesse la costanza, con la tecnica che ha, staremmo parlando di un giocatore che va al real o al Barcelona


----------



## Jaqen (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] allora?
> 
> 
> Comunque a me questo sembra un po' sopravvalutato. Secondo me il salto di qualità non te lo fa fare...
> Ma se il convento offre solo questo...



io non ci credo però tantissimo


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bild conferma: negoziati avanzatissimi tra i club, si dovrebbe chiudere tra i 20 e i 30M. L'agente del giocatore, tuttavia, afferma che non vi sono contatti e che preferisce non commentare queste indiscrezioni.*





The Ripper ha scritto:


> se arriva il turco James non arriva. Ovvio
> Al massimo si può sperare ancora in Belotti.
> 
> p.s. se vendiamo Suso, ovviamente, cambia tutto



E' più simile a Bonaventura a parte il tiro. Per cui o prende il posto ipotetico di keita che doveva arrivare oppure non lo so, qualcuno parte. 
Suso Calhanoglu Forsberg

Silva

per me vogliono fare così, se sono vere le voci.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Non vorrei sembrare bastian contrario, ma se da un lato il talento del ragazzo è fuori discussione siamo per me lontani dall'avere garanzie in termini di continuità e concretezza.
> 
> Mi sembra al momento ancora molto più bello che efficace, accende e spegne non solo nel corso della stagione ma anche all'interno della stessa partita, scompare dalla gara e si inabissa nelle difficoltà.
> Si addormenta troppo spesso col pallone perdendo tempi tecnici, subisce il ritorno fisico dell'avversario ed il contrasto, si espone a troppe palle perse banali specie quando si abbassa.
> ...


esatto. mi hai anticipato la disamina tecnica.
mi sembra un giocatore discontinuo e che soffre soprattutto fisicamente la gara e gli avversari. L'ho visto soprattutto in CL e mi ha sempre dato l'impressione di un giocatore da "vorrei ma non posso".


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Giugno 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Non vorrei sembrare bastian contrario, ma se da un lato il talento del ragazzo è fuori discussione siamo per me lontani dall'avere garanzie in termini di continuità e concretezza.
> 
> Mi sembra al momento ancora molto più bello che efficace, accende e spegne non solo nel corso della stagione ma anche all'interno della stessa partita, scompare dalla gara e si inabissa nelle difficoltà.
> Si addormenta troppo spesso col pallone perdendo tempi tecnici, subisce il ritorno fisico dell'avversario ed il contrasto, si espone a troppe palle perse banali specie quando si abbassa.
> ...



23 anni dai, è quasi impossibile trovare un giocatore in quel ruolo sempre continuo e decisivo a quell'età


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si va di 4 2 3 1 a sto punto.


O di 4-3-1-2... se arriva Belotti il modulo diventa automaticamente il rombo, col turco alle spalle di Silva e Belotti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Non vorrei sembrare bastian contrario, ma se da un lato il talento del ragazzo è fuori discussione siamo per me lontani dall'avere garanzie in termini di continuità e concretezza.
> 
> Mi sembra al momento ancora molto più bello che efficace, accende e spegne non solo nel corso della stagione ma anche all'interno della stessa partita, scompare dalla gara e si inabissa nelle difficoltà.
> Si addormenta troppo spesso col pallone perdendo tempi tecnici, subisce il ritorno fisico dell'avversario ed il contrasto, si espone a troppe palle perse banali specie quando si abbassa.
> ...


È vero quello che dici, ma, secondo te, perché? Limiti del ragazzo o contesto tattico? Io dico la seconda.
Voglio dire, quest'anno il Bayer è imploso, finendo al dodicesimo posto e non a caso gli anni scorsi è andato meglio il turco; quindi, in un contesto tattico di maggior qualità, quale sarà inevitabilmente il Milan del prossimo anno, per me potrà dare anche più continuità alle sue prestazioni.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Giugno 2017)

AAAHHH che piedino!


----------



## Heaven (26 Giugno 2017)

Calhanoglu mi fa davvero impazzire... magari!


----------



## Konrad (26 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> O di 4-3-1-2... se arriva Belotti il modulo diventa automaticamente il rombo, col turco alle spalle di Silva e Belotti.



Mi hai anticipato di un'anticchia (come dicono a Roma)...

4-3-1-2 o 3-4-1-2 (al limite anche 4-3-2-1 o 3-4-2-1)...per me arriva la punta di peso (Belotti) e, se si vende Suso, anche un'alternativa di livello (Forsberg?) 

Il mio Milan dei sogni "fattibili"?

X (Perin, Rui Patricio)
Conti - Musacchio - Romagnoli - Rodriguez
Kessié - Biglia - Bonaventura
Calhanoglu/Forsberg
A.Silva/Keita - Belotti/A. Silva

A livello di cartellini sarebbero però altri 200 milioni


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Giugno 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> AAAHHH che piedino!



Lo amo


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Giugno 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Accordo col giocatore prima che con in club? Non mi piace affatto sta cosa



Dipende se prima ha chiesto al club il permesso per trattare con il giocatore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Mi hai anticipato di un'anticchia (come dicono a Roma)...
> 
> 4-3-1-2 o 3-4-1-2 (al limite anche 4-3-2-1 o 3-4-2-1)...per me arriva la punta di peso (Belotti) e, se si vende Suso, anche un'alternativa di livello (Forsberg?)
> 
> ...



Keita a fare la panchina escludilo; forse Forsberg. 

X 
Conti - Musacchio - Romagnoli - Rodriguez
Kessié - Biglia - Bonaventura
Calhanoglu
A.Silva - Belotti​
Questo il Milan nella testa di Fassone e Mirabelli, probabilmente. Inutile dire che una squadra simile rivaleggia col Napoli e fa man bassa del podio della serie A.


----------



## VonVittel (26 Giugno 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Mi hai anticipato di un'anticchia (come dicono a Roma)...
> 
> 4-3-1-2 o 3-4-1-2 (al limite anche 4-3-2-1 o 3-4-2-1)...per me arriva la punta di peso (Belotti) e, se si vende Suso, anche un'alternativa di livello (Forsberg?)
> 
> ...



Se cedi Donnarumma non è così irrealistico


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2017)

*Rettifica della notizia precedente: da transfermarkt (portale tedesco) si afferma che il procuratore avrebbe confermato i contatti e che ora i club devono limare le differenze che oscillano tra i 20M (offerta) e 30M (richiesta). Ma col giocatore, quindi, ci sarebbe già l'accordo.*


----------



## Milo (26 Giugno 2017)

Ha una squalifica in corso, quando gli scade??


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bild conferma: negoziati avanzatissimi tra i club, si dovrebbe chiudere tra i 20 e i 30M. L'agente del giocatore, tuttavia, afferma che non vi sono contatti e che preferisce non commentare queste indiscrezioni.*





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Keita a fare la panchina escludilo; forse Forsberg.
> 
> X
> Conti - Musacchio - Romagnoli - Rodriguez
> ...



un pò mi dispiace che non possiamo prendere James, però amen, questa è una squadra che lotta per il 2/3 posto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2017)

WTF!!! Fortissimo :O


----------



## zlatan (26 Giugno 2017)

Come al solito sono ignorante in materia, ma il 90% di voi è contento anzi stracontento, quindi speriamo arrivi....


----------



## alcyppa (26 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Rettifica della notizia precedente: da transfermarkt (portale tedesco) si afferma che il procuratore avrebbe confermato i contatti e che ora i club devono limare le differenze che oscillano tra i 20M (offerta) e 30M (richiesta). Ma col giocatore, quindi, ci sarebbe già l'accordo.*






The Ripper ha scritto:


> esatto. mi hai anticipato la disamina tecnica.
> mi sembra un giocatore discontinuo e che soffre soprattutto fisicamente la gara e gli avversari. L'ho visto soprattutto in CL e mi ha sempre dato l'impressione di un giocatore da "vorrei ma non posso".



A me sembra un gran bel talento con colpi da campione ma discontinuo e che non ti garantisce la prestazionedi livello.
È ancora giovane però e potrebbe davvero esplodere.

James invece un campione lo è già che oltretutto può ancora crescere e diventare definitivamente un fenomeno.
Inoltre lui si che ti garantirebbe continuità ed un gran salto di qualità della rosa.

Insomma il turco non ti da le certezze ne la qualità di Rodriguez IMHO.

E il Milan del prossimo anno, da come si stanno mettendo le cose anche sul mercato, di certezze ne ha bisogno.
Non vorrei ci trovassimo con una rosa fatta di "potenziale".


E lo so che ci saranno quelli che diranno che giocatori di questo tipo dobbiamo scordarceli per questa sessione ma io continuerò a ripetere che almeno uno del livello del colombiano va preso.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2017)

*Pioggia di conferme: Di Marzio peò afferma che si tratta di un semplice "sondaggio"...*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Rettifica della notizia precedente: da transfermarkt (portale tedesco) si afferma che il procuratore avrebbe confermato i contatti e che ora i club devono limare le differenze che oscillano tra i 20M (offerta) e 30M (richiesta). Ma col giocatore, quindi, ci sarebbe già l'accordo.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pioggia di conferme: Di Marzio peò afferma che si tratta di un semplice "sondaggio"...*



up


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Esclusiva arrivata dal giornale tedesco *Revier Sport* il quale afferma che il Milan avrebbe già trovato l'accordo con il giocatore e che ora si tratta con il Bayern.
> 
> Il club tedesco vorrebbe 30 milioni , il Milan offre 20 + bonus. Le parti potrebbero venirsi incontro.
> 
> ...



Mah...

Adesso bestemmio: ma 20 metri dietro si può provare ?


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Rettifica della notizia precedente: da transfermarkt (portale tedesco) si afferma che il procuratore avrebbe confermato i contatti e che ora i club devono limare le differenze che oscillano tra i 20M (offerta) e 30M (richiesta). Ma col giocatore, quindi, ci sarebbe già l'accordo.*



.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah...
> 
> Adesso bestemmio: ma 20 metri dietro si può provare ?



no. ci ha giocato un paio di volte con scarsi risultati.


----------



## Smarx10 (26 Giugno 2017)

Maa un 4-2-3-1?
-------------Donnarumma/X---------------
Conti--Musacchio--Romagnoli--Rodriguez
-------------Kessie--Biglia-----------------
---Bonaventura--James---Chalanoglu----
----------------Silva------------------------


----------



## Mic (26 Giugno 2017)

Di marzio conferma


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Rettifica della notizia precedente: da transfermarkt (portale tedesco) si afferma che il procuratore avrebbe confermato i contatti e che ora i club devono limare le differenze che oscillano tra i 20M (offerta) e 30M (richiesta). Ma col giocatore, quindi, ci sarebbe già l'accordo.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pioggia di conferme: Di Marzio peò afferma che si tratta di un semplice "sondaggio"...*



*Quotate*


----------



## Djerry (26 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È vero quello che dici, ma, secondo te, perché? Limiti del ragazzo o contesto tattico? Io dico la seconda.
> Voglio dire, quest'anno il Bayer è imploso, finendo al dodicesimo posto e non a caso gli anni scorsi è andato meglio il turco; quindi, in un contesto tattico di maggior qualità, quale sarà inevitabilmente il Milan del prossimo anno, per me potrà dare anche più continuità alle sue prestazioni.



Assolutamente sensate la tua obiezione e tutte le altre risposte ai miei dubbi, anche perché comunque male che vada qui il talento giovane c'è e si cade in piedi.

Però ponevo solo la perplessità sul fatto che potesse essere non dico un leader offensivo ma anche solo un giocatore che arriva e garantisce a prescindere rendimento, perché ormai sono passati 4 anni dall'esplosione all'Amburgo e non è mai riuscito ad elevare definitivamente il suo gioco non solo a Leverkusen ma anche in Nazionale, dove non riesce a farsi carico delle aspettative ed ha per esempio decisamente toppato l'ultimo Europeo.

Insomma, può andare benissimo ma può anche andare male, ed il rischio di incompiuto ben riassunto da quel "vorrei ma non posso" di Ripper esiste specie nei delicati spazi della Serie A.

Sul ruolo vedo che lo date tutti come trequartista centrale puro, però si è visto rarissimamente in quel ruolo negli ultimi tempi visto che il Bayer schierava Brandt in appoggio del Chicharito, col turco spostato a destra o a sinistra a seconda che l'altro esterno fosse Kampl, Bellarabi, Mehmedi o Havertz.


----------



## zlatan (26 Giugno 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> un pò mi dispiace che non possiamo prendere James, però amen, questa è una squadra che lotta per il 2/3 posto.



Si ma togliamoci dalla testa Belotti, dovremo accontentarci di Kalinic, ma per il quarto posto lotteremmo comunque.


----------



## Smarx10 (26 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pioggia di conferme: Di Marzio peò afferma che si tratta di un semplice "sondaggio"...*



Sondaggio reale... Ne parla a Sky sport 24, quindi....


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Keita a fare la panchina escludilo; forse Forsberg.
> 
> X
> Conti - Musacchio - Romagnoli - Rodriguez
> ...



mmmh non so... in ogni caso la formazione che hai messo è plausibile.
Certo è che se arriva il turco è perché non siamo potuti arrivare al colombiano. Peccato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah...
> 
> Adesso bestemmio: ma 20 metri dietro si può provare ?


È un trequartista; quindi le cose sono due: 4-2-3-1 o 4-3-1-2; altrimenti esterno sinistro di un 4-3-3? Ma non credo lo stiano prendendo per quello.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> no. ci ha giocato un paio di volte con scarsi risultati.



Però con Kessiè vicino...

Il fatto è che mi aspettavo un giocatore più affermato, e più mediatico.

Comunque il prezzo contenuto non preclude(rebbe) a qualcos'altro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mmmh non so... in ogni caso la formazione che hai messo è plausibile.
> Certo è che se arriva il turco è perché non siamo potuti arrivare al colombiano. Peccato.


10 straordinario James, ma, se permetti, il turco non è da meno... spero non scoppi una pantomima, come con Conti e Biglia, e domani stia a Milanello per le visite. Acquisto pazzesco, nel caso.


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Giugno 2017)

Ma basta con sto James che per meno di 60/70 mln non si muove da Madrid
E devi dargli un ingaggio da top player
Quei costi il milan non se li può permettere quest'anno
Oltre al fatto che il giocatore al milan non ci viene


----------



## wfiesso (26 Giugno 2017)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Dipende se prima ha chiesto al club il permesso per trattare con il giocatore



Parrebbe di Si, in tal.caso il.mio commento non ha senso di stare lì


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però con Kessiè vicino...
> 
> Il fatto è che mi aspettavo un giocatore più affermato, e più mediatico.
> 
> Comunque il prezzo contenuto non preclude(rebbe) a qualcos'altro.



non concordo, secondo me è il colpo più mediatico che veramente possiamo fare. Diciamoci la verità con James era un sogno, parlavamo di uno dei trequartisti più forti del pianeta, che gioca in una squadra che ha vinto la CL 2 volte di fila. Improponibile facesso un downgrade in EL talmente ampio , senza nemmeno giocarsi il campionato.

Tra quelli veramente prendibili questo è IL NOME, è il 10 puro anche un po vecchia scuola volendo. Se questo con noi viene a trovare stimoli e giocare a calcio è un crack assoluto.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2017)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Ma basta con sto James che per meno di 60/70 mln non si muove da Madrid
> E devi dargli un ingaggio da top player
> Quei costi il milan non se li può permettere quest'anno
> Oltre al fatto che il giocatore al milan non ci viene



Già, però è anche vero che un giocatore affermato servirebbe. Troppi ragazzini.


----------



## Love (26 Giugno 2017)

James Rodriguez costa tantissimo prende tantissimo e vuole giocare la cl quindi i due manchester o chelsea o psg...come potrebbe mai venire da noi...???

Per quanto riguarda il turco qualcuno dice che gioca sugli esterni quindi mi sa è stato preso per il 433 esterno a sinistra.


----------



## sion (26 Giugno 2017)

Ma le fonti tedesche che hanno dato la notizia di solito come sono? Affidabili?


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Esclusiva arrivata dal giornale tedesco *Revier Sport* il quale afferma che il Milan avrebbe già trovato l'accordo con il giocatore e che ora si tratta con il Bayern.
> 
> Il club tedesco vorrebbe 30 milioni , il Milan offre 20 + bonus. Le parti potrebbero venirsi incontro.
> 
> ...



Quotate


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Rettifica della notizia precedente: da transfermarkt (portale tedesco) si afferma che il procuratore avrebbe confermato i contatti e che ora i club devono limare le differenze che oscillano tra i 20M (offerta) e 30M (richiesta). Ma col giocatore, quindi, ci sarebbe già l'accordo.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pioggia di conferme: Di Marzio peò afferma che si tratta di un semplice "sondaggio"...*



Finanziato con i soldi stanziati inizialmente per Keita?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Assolutamente sensate la tua obiezione e tutte le altre risposte ai miei dubbi, anche perché comunque male che vada qui il talento giovane c'è e si cade in piedi.
> 
> Però ponevo solo la perplessità sul fatto che potesse essere non dico un leader offensivo ma anche solo un giocatore che arriva e garantisce a prescindere rendimento, perché ormai sono passati 4 anni dall'esplosione all'Amburgo e non è mai riuscito ad elevare definitivamente il suo gioco non solo a Leverkusen ma anche in Nazionale, dove non riesce a farsi carico delle aspettative ed ha per esempio decisamente toppato l'ultimo Europeo.
> 
> ...


Come detto: secondo me è il contesto nel quale è inserito il problema; il Leverkusen è una squadra da "vorrei ma non posso", che, inevitabilmente, fa apparire tali anche i suoi calciatori. 
Per quanto riguarda il ruolo, diciamo che lo si è adattato sugli out negli ultimi due anni, ma fino al 2015 faceva il trequartista alle spalle di Kiessling; poi, per l'appunto, è arrivato il Chicharito.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Assolutamente sensate la tua obiezione e tutte le altre risposte ai miei dubbi, anche perché comunque male che vada qui il talento giovane c'è e si cade in piedi.
> 
> Però ponevo solo la perplessità sul fatto che potesse essere non dico un leader offensivo ma anche solo un giocatore che arriva e garantisce a prescindere rendimento, perché ormai sono passati 4 anni dall'esplosione all'Amburgo e non è mai riuscito ad elevare definitivamente il suo gioco non solo a Leverkusen ma anche in Nazionale, dove non riesce a farsi carico delle aspettative ed ha per esempio decisamente toppato l'ultimo Europeo.
> 
> ...



bravissimo
giocatore che non riesce a fare il salto di qualità... ma come hai detto tu, male che va, comunque cadi in piedi.
Niente di trascendentale questo qui. Forsberg mi sembra nettamente più trascinatore.


----------



## Smarx10 (26 Giugno 2017)

*Anche Sky conferma, ci sono contatti in corso per Calhanoglu. Al milan piace tanto, questa mattina si è lavorato molto via mail e via telefono. *


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Giugno 2017)

Ah comunque se lo portiamo a casa con 25 milioni è una vera rapina. Il Leverkusen dopo potrebbe anche andare a fare una denuncia ai Carramba.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Rettifica della notizia precedente: da transfermarkt (portale tedesco) si afferma che il procuratore avrebbe confermato i contatti e che ora i club devono limare le differenze che oscillano tra i 20M (offerta) e 30M (richiesta). Ma col giocatore, quindi, ci sarebbe già l'accordo.*





Djerry ha scritto:


> Assolutamente sensate la tua obiezione e tutte le altre risposte ai miei dubbi, anche perché comunque male che vada qui il talento giovane c'è e si cade in piedi.
> 
> Però ponevo solo la perplessità sul fatto che potesse essere non dico un leader offensivo ma anche solo un giocatore che arriva e garantisce a prescindere rendimento, perché ormai sono passati 4 anni dall'esplosione all'Amburgo e non è mai riuscito ad elevare definitivamente il suo gioco non solo a Leverkusen ma anche in Nazionale, dove non riesce a farsi carico delle aspettative ed ha per esempio decisamente toppato l'ultimo Europeo.
> 
> ...



Abbiamo tutti giocatori versatili in fase offensiva, che tra l'altro spesso tendono ad accentrarsi (Suso su tutti, ma anche Bonaventura). Il turco potrebbe tranquillamente muoversi dal centro a sinistra o destra, a seconda dei movimenti dei compagni.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Anche Sky conferma, ci sono contatti in corso per Calhanoglu. Al milan piace tanto, questa mattina si è lavorato molto via mail e via telefono. *



Bene, lo voglio domani mattina a fare le visite mediche


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ah comunque se lo portiamo a casa con 25 milioni è una vera rapina. Il Leverkusen dopo potrebbe anche andare a fare una denuncia ai Carramba.


40 milioni per Rodriguez e Calhanoglu, rendiamoci conto.


----------



## Crox93 (26 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Anche Sky conferma, ci sono contatti in corso per Calhanoglu. Al milan piace tanto, questa mattina si è lavorato molto via mail e via telefono. *



Portatecelo in settimana vi prego


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Abbiamo tutti giocatori versatili in fase offensiva, che tra l'altro spesso tendono ad accentrarsi (Suso su tutti, ma anche Bonaventura). Il turco potrebbe tranquillamente muoversi dal centro a sinistra o destra, a seconda dei movimenti dei compagni.


Può essere, dato che ha giocato spesso esterno nell'ultimo biennio.


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Esclusiva arrivata dal giornale tedesco *Revier Sport* il quale afferma che il Milan avrebbe già trovato l'accordo con il giocatore e che ora si tratta con il Bayern.
> 
> Il club tedesco vorrebbe 30 milioni , il Milan offre 20 + bonus. Le parti potrebbero venirsi incontro.
> 
> ...



Quotate


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Anche Sky conferma, ci sono contatti in corso per Calhanoglu. Al milan piace tanto, questa mattina si è lavorato molto via mail e via telefono. *



 SE arriva compro la maglia!! Potrebbe mettermi in crisi solo un eventuale arrivo di belotti!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Anche Sky conferma, ci sono contatti in corso per Calhanoglu. Al milan piace tanto, questa mattina si è lavorato molto via mail e via telefono. *



Certo, evidentemente dopo 100 viaggi di Mirabelli in Germania servivano le email... 

Questi per me non sanno nulla, come per Silva.


----------



## antonio92 (26 Giugno 2017)

Fortissimo, a sto punto però farei un pacchetto unico col chicharito in scadenza 2018 al posto di kalinic.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> .



Di Marzio non sa nulla , si è accodato alle notizie e prova a buttare idee a caso perchè non ritiene possibile che ci sia già accordo e non sia mai trapelato nulla.

Secondo me in settimana lo ritroviamo a fare le visite mediche.


----------



## napsab1 (26 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quotate



E chi è?


----------



## alcyppa (26 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Anche Sky conferma, ci sono contatti in corso per Calhanoglu. Al milan piace tanto, questa mattina si è lavorato molto via mail e via telefono. *





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *10 straordinario James, ma, se permetti, il turco non è da meno*... spero non scoppi una pantomima, come con Conti e Biglia, e domani stia a Milanello per le visite. Acquisto pazzesco, nel caso.



Mmh non so.
Premettendo che Calhanoglu l'ho visto giocare meno volte di James (che invece ho seguito tantissimo), in quest'ultimo ho rivisto il genio calcistico di giocatori come Totti per esempio, nel primo no.

So che è difficile/impossibile arrivare al colombiano ma se vogliamo tornare grandi non si prescinde da questo tipo di calciatori.


Che poi sarei contento dell'eventuale arrivo di Hakan eh, non scherziamo.
Diciamo solo che è una felicità agrodolce dettata dalla mia non tanto segreta speranza in qualcosa di meglio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Esclusiva arrivata dal giornale tedesco *Revier Sport* il quale afferma che il Milan avrebbe già trovato l'accordo con il giocatore e che ora si tratta con il Bayern.
> 
> Il club tedesco vorrebbe 30 milioni , il Milan offre 20 + bonus. Le parti potrebbero venirsi incontro.
> 
> ...



Non lo conosco, però leggendo i commenti mi sembra uno molto bravo. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Anche Sky conferma, ci sono contatti in corso per Calhanoglu. Al milan piace tanto, questa mattina si è lavorato molto via mail e via telefono. *



*Per la cronaca ricordiamo che: Il giocatore a febbraio è stato squalificato dalla FIFA per 4 mesi perché nel 2011 aveva firmato per il Trabzonspor, ma il trasferimento poi non si concretizza. A luglio, comunque, potrà tornare.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Certo, evidentemente dopo 100 viaggi di Mirabelli in Germania servivano le email...
> 
> Questi per me non sanno nulla, *come per Silva*.


Adoro 'ste bombe dal nulla.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Giugno 2017)

Calmi .. non entusiasmiamoci troppo... il Bayer vorrà sicuramente tanti soldi... è un semplice interessamento ancora.. vedremo


----------



## Pitermilanista (26 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Esclusiva arrivata dal giornale tedesco *Revier Sport* il quale afferma che il Milan avrebbe già trovato l'accordo con il giocatore e che ora si tratta con il Bayern.
> 
> Il club tedesco vorrebbe 30 milioni , il Milan offre 20 + bonus. Le parti potrebbero venirsi incontro.
> 
> ...



Questo sarebbe un colpo alla Mirabelli! In Italia spaccherebbe; figuriamoci, da noi spopola Insigne, uno che al Calha potrebbe giusto allacciare gli scarpini...
Chiudere prima di subito, e mutande croccanti!


----------



## Smarx10 (26 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Esclusiva arrivata dal giornale tedesco *Revier Sport* il quale afferma che il Milan avrebbe già trovato l'accordo con il giocatore e che ora si tratta con il Bayern.
> 
> Il club tedesco vorrebbe 30 milioni , il Milan offre 20 + bonus. Le parti potrebbero venirsi incontro.
> 
> ...



Ma quindi secondo voi è impossibile che lui e James possano giocare insieme? In un 4-3-3 metterli esterni ai lati della prima punta? O in un 4-2-3-1 con James trequartista e Calhanoglu a lato?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Di Marzio non sa nulla , si è accodato alle notizie e prova a buttare idee a caso perchè non ritiene possibile che ci sia già accordo e non sia mai trapelato nulla.
> 
> Secondo me in settimana lo ritroviamo a fare le visite mediche.



Bravo, l'ho appena detto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Questo sarebbe un colpo alla Mirabelli! In Italia spaccherebbe; figuriamoci, da noi spopola *Insigne, uno che al Calha potrebbe giusto allacciare gli scarpini*...
> Chiudere prima di subito, e mutande croccanti!


Non scherziamo  ma col turco saremmo sicuramente su quei livelli.


----------



## Crox93 (26 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Adoro 'ste bombe dal nulla.



Puoi dirlo forte


----------



## ignaxio (26 Giugno 2017)

Adoro le trattative lampo!


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Come detto: secondo me è il contesto nel quale è inserito il problema; il Leverkusen è una squadra da "vorrei ma non posso", che, inevitabilmente, fa apparire tali anche i suoi calciatori. *
> Per quanto riguarda il ruolo, diciamo che lo si è adattato sugli out negli ultimi due anni, ma fino al 2015 faceva il trequartista alle spalle di Kiessling; poi, per l'appunto, è arrivato il Chicharito.


beh... in contesti anche mediocri ci sono giocatori che si caricano la squadra sulle spalle. Il turco non riesco ad esplodere. Evidentemente non è pronto per caricarsi sulle spalle la manovra di una squadra, come un vero numero 10 dovrebbe fare.
Non mi sembra più forte di un Feghouli onestamente...
Ma ripeto, se non si può arrivare a JR10....


----------



## Jaqen (26 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Anche Sky conferma, ci sono contatti in corso per Calhanoglu. Al milan piace tanto, questa mattina si è lavorato molto via mail e via telefono. *



Bene, speriamo. Questi sono i giocatori che servono, assolutamente, giovani forti e pronti per diventare campioni.
Ci vorrebbe qualcuno di più sostanza però adesso..almeno in mezzo


----------



## Djerry (26 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Abbiamo tutti giocatori versatili in fase offensiva, che tra l'altro spesso tendono ad accentrarsi (Suso su tutti, ma anche Bonaventura). Il turco potrebbe tranquillamente muoversi dal centro a sinistra o destra, a seconda dei movimenti dei compagni.



Ci sta, il turco comunque può giocare tutti i tre ruoli di un 4231 anche se in generale Montella non ama occupare la zona centrale sulla trequarti ma preferisce attaccarla senza riferimenti.

Qualche dubbio in più sulla sua incisività come esterno offensivo in un tridente, perché non ha come focus primario la porta e fatica a chiudere sul secondo palo o attaccare l'area con continuità. E sinceramente un tridente offensivo col turco da una parte e Suso dall'altra sarebbe da bollino rosso per concretezza, mancando quella seconda punta che parte dall'esterno che garantisce 12-15 gol, fondamentale per dare un senso al 433.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Anche Sky conferma, ci sono contatti in corso per Calhanoglu. Al milan piace tanto, questa mattina si è lavorato molto via mail e via telefono. *



A me piace molto. Però deve crescere dal punto di vista della continuità. Nel caso lo facesse diverrebbe un top.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pioggia di conferme: Di Marzio peò afferma che si tratta di un semplice "sondaggio"...*



Quale sarà il prossimo nome a sorpresa?


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A me piace molto. Però deve crescere dal punto di vista della continuità. Nel caso lo facesse diverrebbe un top.



Si ma ragazzi qui si parla di un livello tecnico che non vediamo da 10 anni , dai ... basta vederlo 3 minuti per come tocca la palla che questo è fortissimo .

Senza considerare che poi chi tirerà le punizioni lui o il mio pupillo RR ?


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Ma quindi secondo voi è impossibile che lui e James possano giocare insieme? In un 4-3-3 metterli esterni ai lati della prima punta? O in un 4-2-3-1 con James trequartista e Calhanoglu a lato?



allora... partiamo da un presupposto:
chalanoglu è destro
james è sinistro
entrambi giocano soprattutto come esterni invertiti o sulle corsie centrali.
tatticamente possono coesistere? assolutamente sì!
esempi:
james-chalanoglu-bonaventura
silva
oppure
james-silva-chalanoglu
oppure
chalanoglu-james-bonaventura
silva
per non parlare dell'alberello di natale...

Se possono giocare insieme? Assolutamente sì.
Se possiamo prendere entrambi? Quasi sicuramente no.
Bisogna capire cosa intendiamo fare con Suso comunque...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2017)

Sarebbe un grande acquisto questo qui.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Bene, speriamo. Questi sono i giocatori che servono, assolutamente, giovani forti e pronti per diventare campioni.
> Ci vorrebbe qualcuno di più sostanza però adesso..almeno in mezzo



l'ideale sarebbe un CC alla Biglia e una punta vera forte ( belotti ? ) se cosi fosse il prossimo anno ci divertiremo.


----------



## robs91 (26 Giugno 2017)

Sarebbe un ottimo acquisto.Speriamo si faccia perché serve un giocatore con queste caratteristiche.


----------



## Smarx10 (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> allora... partiamo da un presupposto:
> chalanoglu è destro
> james è sinistro
> entrambi giocano soprattutto come esterni invertiti o sulle corsie centrali.
> ...



Esattamente come la penso io. Però io comunque buone sensazioni per James continuo ad averle, soprattutto perchè Suso mi sembra sempre più in uscita..


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> allora... partiamo da un presupposto:
> chalanoglu è destro
> james è sinistro
> entrambi giocano soprattutto come esterni invertiti o sulle corsie centrali.
> ...



Suso sta facendo problemi per il rinnovo , per quello la dirigenza tende a " considerarlo " meno


----------



## vitrich86 (26 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Esclusiva arrivata dal giornale tedesco *Revier Sport* il quale afferma che il Milan avrebbe già trovato l'accordo con il giocatore e che ora si tratta con il Bayern.
> 
> Il club tedesco vorrebbe 30 milioni , il Milan offre 20 + bonus. Le parti potrebbero venirsi incontro.
> 
> ...



giocatore fantastico. tecnica sopraffina veramente da bava alla bocca  poi sulle punizioni dai 25-30 metri praticamente una su due è gol


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> allora... partiamo da un presupposto:
> chalanoglu è destro
> james è sinistro
> entrambi giocano soprattutto come esterni invertiti o sulle corsie centrali.
> ...


Dici che James è vincolato a Suso? Cioè, secondo me Suso parte.


----------



## Konrad (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> allora... partiamo da un presupposto:
> chalanoglu è destro
> james è sinistro
> entrambi giocano soprattutto come esterni invertiti o sulle corsie centrali.
> ...



Direi che non fa una grinza.
Mi permetto di obiettare solo su quanto evidenziato. Nel senso che una possibilità ci sarebbe...ma solo se Donnarumma facesse il viaggio opposto verso Madrid.

La questione Suso la vedo invece molto più legata a questione di rapporti tra lui e la nuova dirigenza (che non mi sono parsi idilliaci) e allo schema che Montella ha in mente. Se non si giocasse a 3 davanti (o almeno non fosse quella l'opzione principale) lo spagnolo potrebbe partire...magari a fronte dell'arrivo di un Forsberg...e per me ci guadagneremmo


----------



## antonio92 (26 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Ma quindi secondo voi è impossibile che lui e James possano giocare insieme? In un 4-3-3 metterli esterni ai lati della prima punta? O in un 4-2-3-1 con James trequartista e Calhanoglu a lato?



lui e james per me solo in 4321 vendendo suso, stessa cosa di james vale per forsberg e keita. Se si vende suso uno dei 3 può arrivare, sennò col turco è 4231 con bonaventura a sinistra e lui centrale.


----------



## Robix (26 Giugno 2017)




----------



## alcyppa (26 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Anche Sky conferma, ci sono contatti in corso per Calhanoglu. Al milan piace tanto, questa mattina si è lavorato molto via mail e via telefono. *





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma ragazzi qui si parla di un livello tecnico che non vediamo da 10 anni , dai ... *basta vederlo 3 minuti per come tocca la palla* che questo è fortissimo .
> 
> Senza considerare che poi chi tirerà le punizioni lui o il mio pupillo RR ?



Ha la magia nei piedi quindi.
No aspetta, quello era un altro che ci accostavano qualche anno fa


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ha la magia nei piedi quindi.
> No aspetta, quello era un altro che ci accostavano qualche anno fa



ne parlavo in radio Giovedì di quella storia di Ganso  non si ricordava nessuno della " magia nei piedi " ahahah ..


----------



## Djerry (26 Giugno 2017)

Di certo con Rodriguez, Bonaventura, Calhanoglu, volendo Suso, volendo Biglia, ogni calcio di punizione negli ultimi 35 metri diventa poco meno pericoloso di un rigore per gli avversari.

Avremmo quantità di soluzioni su calci piazzati come mai nella nostra storia.


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Rettifica della notizia precedente: da transfermarkt (portale tedesco) si afferma che il procuratore avrebbe confermato i contatti e che ora i club devono limare le differenze che oscillano tra i 20M (offerta) e 30M (richiesta). Ma col giocatore, quindi, ci sarebbe già l'accordo.*



Io l'ho visto poche volte,ma mi è sembrato forte. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Ale.sasha (26 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Maa un 4-2-3-1?
> -------------Donnarumma/X---------------
> Conti--Musacchio--Romagnoli--Rodriguez
> -------------Kessie--Biglia-----------------
> ...





Konrad ha scritto:


> Mi hai anticipato di un'anticchia (come dicono a Roma)...
> 
> 4-3-1-2 o 3-4-1-2 (al limite anche 4-3-2-1 o 3-4-2-1)...per me arriva la punta di peso (Belotti) e, se si vende Suso, anche un'alternativa di livello (Forsberg?)
> 
> ...





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Keita a fare la panchina escludilo; forse Forsberg.
> 
> X
> Conti - Musacchio - Romagnoli - Rodriguez
> ...



Io dico

Donnarumma
Conti - Musacchio - Romagnoli - Rodriguez
Kessié - X (Biglia? O qualcuno di quelli che abbiamo già?)
Bonaventura - Calhanoglu - Suso
A.Silva​
Non credo ci comprino ancora tanti giocatori... Conti e Calhanoglu (o Keita o Forsverg?)... E forse Biglia (se arriva Keita, altrimenti temo riutilizzare anno Bertolacci o Kucka)


----------



## Smarx10 (26 Giugno 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Di certo con Rodriguez, Bonaventura, Calhanoglu, volendo Suso, volendo Biglia, ogni calcio di punizione negli ultimi 35 metri diventa poco meno pericoloso di un rigore per gli avversari.
> 
> Avremmo quantità di soluzioni su calci piazzati come mai nella nostra storia.



Beh dai, anche il 2009 di Pirlo-Ronaldinho-Beckham-Seedorf non era così male...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ne parlavo in radio Giovedì di quella storia di Ganso  non si ricordava nessuno della " magia nei piedi " ahahah ..



Ma eri te quel Lollo in radio? lol non lo sapevo mica 



Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Esclusiva arrivata dal giornale tedesco *Revier Sport* il quale afferma che il Milan avrebbe già trovato l'accordo con il giocatore e che ora si tratta con il Bayern.
> 
> Il club tedesco vorrebbe 30 milioni , il Milan offre 20 + bonus. Le parti potrebbero venirsi incontro.
> 
> ...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> beh... in contesti anche mediocri ci sono giocatori che si caricano la squadra sulle spalle. Il turco non riesco ad esplodere. Evidentemente non è pronto per caricarsi sulle spalle la manovra di una squadra, come un vero numero 10 dovrebbe fare.
> Non mi sembra più forte di un Feghouli onestamente...
> Ma ripeto, se non si può arrivare a JR10....


Se vabbè, Feghouli... allora è 'na sega 'sto ragazzo.
Comunque, a me, francamente, non interessa il 10 che si carica la squadra sulle spalle, ma interessano i bravi giocatori, che sanno svolgere il loro ruolo. Una squadra non deve dipendere da un singolo, ma da tutti e 11 i giocatori in campo.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dici che James è vincolato a Suso? Cioè, secondo me Suso parte.



beh, se parte Suso.... o James o Belotti sarebbero con la valigia in mano...


----------



## Jaqen (26 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> l'ideale sarebbe un CC alla Biglia e una punta vera forte ( belotti ? ) se cosi fosse il prossimo anno ci divertiremo.


Sì. Però vorrei un giovincello di belle speranze assieme a Biglia


----------



## Zani (26 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma ragazzi qui si parla di un livello tecnico che non vediamo da 10 anni , dai ... basta vederlo 3 minuti per come tocca la palla che questo è fortissimo .
> 
> Senza considerare che poi chi tirerà le punizioni lui o il mio pupillo RR ?



Lui, RR, Jack, Suso, c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta. Se penso che mi è toccato vederle tirare a Niang...


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma eri te quel Lollo in radio? lol non lo sapevo mica



Yes


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se vabbè, Feghouli... allora è 'na sega 'sto ragazzo.
> Comunque, a me, francamente, non interessa il 10 che si carica la squadra sulle spalle, ma interessano i bravi giocatori, che sanno svolgere il loro ruolo. Una squadra non deve dipendere da un singolo, ma da tutti e 11 i giocatori in campo.



purtroppo abbiamo bisogno proprio di uno che sappia prendersi le responsabilità... uno che se serve si carica la squadra sulle spalle.
Calhanoglu non sa prendersi il Leverkusen...figuriamoci il Milan.. 
tutte le squadre che ci sono sopra hanno un giocatore che, vuoi per tecnica, vuoi per carisma, si è caricato la squadra sulle spalle.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> beh, se parte Suso.... o James o Belotti sarebbero con la valigia in mano...


Intendevo dire: James, e non Belotti, vincolato a Suso? Ma James e Belotti con Calhanoglu sarebbe sicuramente impossibile.
Con Hakan, a 'sto punto, direi molto più probabile Belotti.


----------



## alcyppa (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> beh, se parte Suso.... o James o Belotti sarebbero con la valigia in mano...



Ma c'è anche da pensarci? Grazie Suso ma buon viaggio.


Se arrivano sia James che Calhanoglu/Forsberg (se vabbè, mi sento un mona solo a pensarlo) sono disposto ad esultare anche al possibile arrivo di Kalinic.


----------



## davoreb (26 Giugno 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Di certo con Rodriguez, Bonaventura, Calhanoglu, volendo Suso, volendo Biglia, ogni calcio di punizione negli ultimi 35 metri diventa poco meno pericoloso di un rigore per gli avversari.
> 
> Avremmo quantità di soluzioni su calci piazzati come mai nella nostra storia.



Avevamo Pirlo, Ronaldinho e Beckham nella stessa stagione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> purtroppo abbiamo bisogno proprio di uno che sappia prendersi le responsabilità... uno che se serve si carica la squadra sulle spalle.
> Calhanoglu non sa prendersi il Leverkusen...figuriamoci il Milan..
> tutte le squadre che ci sono sopra hanno un giocatore che, vuoi per tecnica, vuoi per carisma, si è caricato la squadra sulle spalle.


La Juve, il Napoli e la Roma mi sembrano avere un collettivo e non un singolo che li trascina.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2017)

Zani ha scritto:


> Lui, RR, Jack, Suso, c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta. Se penso che mi è toccato vederle tirare a Niang...



Naa , Niang venerdì ha rifiutato la destinazione perchè aspetta l'Arsenal . 

Se si bevono 12 pinte magari lo chiamano veramente , ha un cervello quel ragazzo da minorato.


----------



## Cantastorie (26 Giugno 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sì. Però vorrei un giovincello di belle speranze assieme a Biglia



Tipo... Locatelli?


----------



## Djerry (26 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Beh dai, anche il 2009 di Pirlo-Ronaldinho-Beckham-Seedorf non era così male...





davoreb ha scritto:


> Avevamo Pirlo, Ronaldinho e Beckham nella stessa stagione



Diciamo che non potevamo lamentarci, mancava il mancino però! 

Ah, il cameo di David, quanti ricordi...


----------



## alcyppa (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> *purtroppo abbiamo bisogno proprio di uno che sappia prendersi le responsabilità... uno che se serve si carica la squadra sulle spalle*.
> Calhanoglu non sa prendersi il Leverkusen...figuriamoci il Milan..
> tutte le squadre che ci sono sopra hanno un giocatore che, vuoi per tecnica, vuoi per carisma, si è caricato la squadra sulle spalle.




Esatto accidenti. ESATTO.

Possiamo riempire di buonissimi calciatori la squadra quanto vogliamo ma senza il leader tecnico faremo fatica.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> purtroppo abbiamo bisogno proprio di uno che sappia prendersi le responsabilità... uno che se serve si carica la squadra sulle spalle.
> Calhanoglu non sa prendersi il Leverkusen...figuriamoci il Milan..
> tutte le squadre che ci sono sopra hanno un giocatore che, vuoi per tecnica, vuoi per carisma, si è caricato la squadra sulle spalle.



non è mica detto che il turco venga preso per fare il leader


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Esatto accidenti. ESATTO.
> 
> Possiamo riempire di buonissimi calciatori la squadra quanto vogliamo ma senza il leader tecnico faremo fatica.



Il leader tecnico è Biglia , che se ne dica ma è il capitano della lazio e titolare fisso del centrocampo Argentino dietro ad un certo Messi. 

Quindi è per quello che sostengo che il suo arrivo sia fondamentale .


----------



## Henry (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> allora... partiamo da un presupposto:
> chalanoglu è destro
> james è sinistro
> entrambi giocano soprattutto come esterni invertiti o sulle corsie centrali.
> ...



L'idea di prendere Çalhanoğlu personalmente a me piace, *ma è ovvio che esclude James *e quindi puoi togliere anche il "quasi" sul "sicuramente no". Per ragioni regolamentari * noi possiamo prendere solo un extracomunitario proveniente dall'estero*: se viene il turco non può arrivare il colombiano


----------



## Robix (26 Giugno 2017)

[MENTION=3423]Robix[/MENTION] No copia-incolla!


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Giugno 2017)

Henry ha scritto:


> L'idea di prendere Çalhanoğlu personalmente a me piace, *ma è ovvio che esclude James *e quindi puoi togliere anche il "quasi" sul "sicuramente no". Per ragioni regolamentari * noi possiamo prendere solo un extracomunitario proveniente dall'estero*: se viene il turco non può arrivare il colombiano


È tedesco


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2017)

Henry ha scritto:


> L'idea di prendere Çalhanoğlu personalmente a me piace, *ma è ovvio che esclude James *e quindi puoi togliere anche il "quasi" sul "sicuramente no". Per ragioni regolamentari * noi possiamo prendere solo un extracomunitario proveniente dall'estero*: se viene il turco non può arrivare il colombiano



No è , ha il passaporto Tedesco


----------



## diavolo (26 Giugno 2017)

Henry ha scritto:


> L'idea di prendere Çalhanoğlu personalmente a me piace, *ma è ovvio che esclude James *e quindi puoi togliere anche il "quasi" sul "sicuramente no". Per ragioni regolamentari * noi possiamo prendere solo un extracomunitario proveniente dall'estero*: se viene il turco non può arrivare il colombiano


ha passaporto tedesco,è nato in Germania


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2017)

Henry ha scritto:


> L'idea di prendere Çalhanoğlu personalmente a me piace, *ma è ovvio che esclude James *e quindi puoi togliere anche il "quasi" sul "sicuramente no". Per ragioni regolamentari * noi possiamo prendere solo un extracomunitario proveniente dall'estero*: se viene il turco non può arrivare il colombiano



2, non abbiamo ancora preso nessuno di extra. Un altro può arrivare.


----------



## albydigei (26 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il leader tecnico è Biglia , che se ne dica ma è il capitano della lazio e titolare fisso del centrocampo Argentino dietro ad un certo Messi.
> 
> Quindi è per quello che sostengo che il suo arrivo sia fondamentale .



Concordo al 100%, Biglia sarebbe l'unico vero acquisto indispensabile: giocatore d'esperienza, regista e conosce alla perfezione la serie a


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La Juve, il Napoli e la Roma mi sembrano avere un collettivo e non un singolo che li trascina.



hanno quello E hanno anche i singoli.
Alla Juve quante volte Higuain ha tolto le castagne dal fuoco?
Al Napoli Mertens?
Alla Roma Nainngolan?

Ti faccio una domanda. 
Perin
Conti-Musacchio-Romagnoli-Rodriguez
Kessie-Biglia-Bonaventura
Suso-Silva-Calhanoglu
per te è una squadra che può competere con le prime 3? O ancora... considerando Spalletti e un mercato dell'Inter non ancora partito, siamo una squadra a loro superiore? Abbiamo NETTAMENTE ridotto il gap con la Lazio e l'Atalanta?
Se la squadra fosse questa, nonostante i tanti soldi spesi, saremmo comunque lì a cavallo tra quarto e sesto posto... salvo crolli di altre squadre.
Ma saremmo sempre lì a sperare nel crollo di qualcuno per poter ambire alla champions


----------



## Henry (26 Giugno 2017)

diavolo ha scritto:


> ha passaporto tedesco,è nato in Germania



Ha la doppia cittadinanza, ma calcisticamente è turco. *Gioca nella nazionale turca*.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> hanno quello E hanno anche i singoli.
> Alla Juve quante volte Higuain ha tolto le castagne dal fuoco?
> Al Napoli Mertens?
> Alla Roma Nainngolan?
> ...


Ti rispondo di sì. La Roma calerà, checché ne diciate, dopo le cessioni di Manolas e Salah; quindi, quell'11 è da terzo posto, alle spalle del Napoli e della Juve.
L'Inter farà mercato ma non farà una squadra più forte della nostra.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2017)

Henry ha scritto:


> Ha la doppia cittadinanza, ma calcisticamente è turco. *Gioca nella nazionale turca*.



si ma non è extra, proprio perché ha il passaporto comunitario (tedesco).
Non c'entra in che nazionale gioca


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Giugno 2017)

Henry ha scritto:


> Ha la doppia cittadinanza, ma calcisticamente è turco. *Gioca nella nazionale turca*.


Non è extra comunque.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> hanno quello E hanno anche i singoli.
> Alla Juve quante volte Higuain ha tolto le castagne dal fuoco?
> Al Napoli Mertens?
> Alla Roma Nainngolan?
> ...



Concordo , ma è impensabile colmare il GAP da 7 posto a 3o in una sessione di mercato . 
Per me arrivasse il Turco/Tedesco + Biglia e Conti avremmo comunque un buonissimo 11.


----------



## neoxes (26 Giugno 2017)

Henry ha scritto:


> Ha la doppia cittadinanza, ma calcisticamente è turco. *Gioca nella nazionale turca*.



Sì, ma avendo passaporto tedesco può essere tesserato come comunitario


----------



## Henry (26 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> 2, non abbiamo ancora preso nessuno di extra. Un altro può arrivare.



Musacchio


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2017)

Henry ha scritto:


> Ha la doppia cittadinanza, ma calcisticamente è turco. *Gioca nella nazionale turca*.



Bisogna verificare se i trasferimenti tengono conto della nazionalità "calcistica" o di quella "normale". 
A naso direi la seconda, anche perché spesso giocatori sud americani che giocano nelle nazionali straniere, grazie agli avi italiani vengono appunto tesserati come comunitari sfruttando la doppia cittadinanza.

In tal caso, ad esempio, Musacchio e Calhanoglu non occuperebbero alcuno slot extra.


----------



## Robix (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> si ma non è extra, proprio perché ha il passaporto comunitario (tedesco).
> Non c'entra in che nazionale gioca



quoto come i sud-americani con passaporto spagnolo, italiano ecc...


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si va di 4 2 3 1 a sto punto.



Il 4-2-3-1 con Rodriguez e Conti terzini sarebbe rischiosissimo. E' già rischioso con un classico 4-3-3 con quei due lì in difesa.


----------



## Henry (26 Giugno 2017)

però la questione della doppia cittadinanza di giocatore che milita in nazionale extra andrebbe approfondita a pensarci bene...


----------



## albydigei (26 Giugno 2017)

Henry ha scritto:


> Musacchio



Lui mi pare abbia passaporto italiano


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo di sì. La Roma calerà, checché ne diciate, dopo le cessioni di Manolas e Salah; quindi, quell'11 è da terzo posto, alle spalle del Napoli e della Juve.
> L'Inter farà mercato ma non farà una squadra più forte della nostra.



la roma vende salah e manolas, ma mica resta così, eh!
Prenderà per esempio Berardi e comunque ha iniziato a muoversi anche per difesa e centrocampo. Ha un collettivo che gioca insieme da anni, recuperano Florenzi... insomma... non vedo presupposti affinché debba perdere addirittura il podio dopo una stagione da quasi 90, ripeto, 90 punti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Lui mi pare abbia passaporto italiano



certo, i nonni erano molisani


----------



## Jaqen (26 Giugno 2017)

La Roma senza Salah è nulla. Il nulla cosmico. Hanno perso un giocatore che distruggeva le partite


----------



## Zani (26 Giugno 2017)

Henry ha scritto:


> Ha la doppia cittadinanza, ma calcisticamente è turco. *Gioca nella nazionale turca*.



Non conta in che nazionale giochi se hai il passaporto UE
Poi non abbiamo tesserato altri extracomunitari dall'estero in questa sessione (anche Musacchio ha il passaporto comunitario)


----------



## Henry (26 Giugno 2017)

Robix ha scritto:


> quoto come i sud-americani con passaporto spagnolo, italiano ecc...



Chiedo venia, non sapevo come si risolveva la questione, credevo fosse in base alla scelta della nazionale


----------



## alcyppa (26 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Esclusiva arrivata dal giornale tedesco *Revier Sport* il quale afferma che il Milan avrebbe già trovato l'accordo con il giocatore e che ora si tratta con il Bayern.
> 
> Il club tedesco vorrebbe 30 milioni , il Milan offre 20 + bonus. Le parti potrebbero venirsi incontro.
> 
> ...






Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo di sì. La Roma calerà, checché ne diciate, dopo le cessioni di Manolas e Salah; quindi, quell'11 è da terzo posto, alle spalle del Napoli e della Juve.
> L'Inter farà mercato ma non farà una squadra più forte della nostra.




Speriamo abbiate ragione voi ragazzi, veramente.
Abbiamo bisogno di tornare in Champions e di lottare finalmente nelle zone alte della classifica.

E poi, non dico già la prossima stagione, ma nell'estate 2018 vorrei iniziar a sentir borbottare la parola Scudetto.


Io comunque rimarrò scettico.


----------



## albydigei (26 Giugno 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> La Roma senza Salah è nulla. Il nulla cosmico. Hanno perso un giocatore che distruggeva le partite



E soprattutto senza Spalletti perdono almeno 10 punti


----------



## siioca (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> hanno quello E hanno anche i singoli.
> Alla Juve quante volte Higuain ha tolto le castagne dal fuoco?
> Al Napoli Mertens?
> Alla Roma Nainngolan?
> ...



Sarebbe un ottima squadra,Napoli e Juve per adesso non sono alla nostra portata, ma con Inter e Roma c è la possiamo giocare,la società piu di questo non può fare,cè una squadra da ricostruire, se dovevamo prendere solo top player 500 milioni non bastavano,dato che giocatori del genere costano almeno 50 milioni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la roma vende salah e manolas, ma mica resta così, eh!
> Prenderà per esempio Berardi e comunque ha iniziato a muoversi anche per difesa e centrocampo. Ha un collettivo che gioca insieme da anni, recuperano Florenzi... insomma... non vedo presupposti affinché debba perdere addirittura il podio dopo una stagione da quasi 90, ripeto, 90 punti.


La Roma resta così in difesa (Rudiger, Moreno, Jesus e Fazio) e davanti, probabilmente, sostituirà Salah con Berardi, che, per me, non vale più di Suso.
Forse il loro centrocampo non sarà inferiore al nostro, ma già in attacco noi averemmo qualcosa in più, mentre in difesa gli pisciamo proprio in testa.


----------



## Henry (26 Giugno 2017)

Zani ha scritto:


> Non conta in che nazionale giochi se hai il passaporto UE
> Poi non abbiamo tesserato altri extracomunitari dall'estero in questa sessione (anche Musacchio ha il passaporto comunitario)



Grazie della dritta  non sapevo che l'unica cosa che conta fosse la cittadinanza anche doppia, pur militando in nazionale extra.


----------



## diavolo (26 Giugno 2017)

Henry ha scritto:


> Ha la doppia cittadinanza, ma calcisticamente è turco. *Gioca nella nazionale turca*.



Anche Kevin Prince Boateng ha scelto di giocare per il Ghana mentre il fratello gioca nella nazionale tedesca ma avendo la cittadinanza tedesca è comunitario.


----------



## Cantastorie (26 Giugno 2017)

Henry ha scritto:


> Musacchio


 No, Musacchio ha anche passaporto italiano


----------



## Raryof (26 Giugno 2017)

La Roma l'anno prossimo appena cala un attimo l'entusiasmo iniziale potrebbe affondare proprio, poi bisogna vedere, se entrano nel circolo vizioso e squadre come il Milan passano ai piani alti di prepotenza potrebbe essere dura vedersi andare via i giocatori migliori ogni estate, molto molto dura.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bisogna verificare se i trasferimenti tengono conto della nazionalità "calcistica" o di quella "normale".
> A naso direi la seconda, anche perché spesso giocatori sud americani che giocano nelle nazionali straniere, grazie agli avi italiani vengono appunto tesserati come comunitari sfruttando la doppia cittadinanza.
> 
> In tal caso, ad esempio, Musacchio e Calhanoglu non occuperebbero alcuno slot extra.



E' ovviamente così. Stiamo ancora a zero.


----------



## Henry (26 Giugno 2017)

James ovviamente è difficile che arrivi lo stesso per una serie di ragioni, ma almeno posso sognare fino alla fine del mercato, con la notizia del turco mi ero messo il cuore in pace


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Concordo , ma è impensabile colmare il GAP da 7 posto a 3o in una sessione di mercato .
> Per me arrivasse il Turco/Tedesco + Biglia e Conti avremmo comunque un buonissimo 11.



sì sicuramente, su questo nessun dubbio... e mi fido anche del duo... nel senso che se arrivano Calhanoglu e Silva, e non sono arrivati né James e né Belotti, è evidente che non c'erano i presupposti.

Spero solo di non ritrovarmi con un attacco con gente che non segna, e che nelle sfide che contano restano in balia degli avversari.


----------



## Henry (26 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' ovviamente così. Stiamo ancora a zero.



Meglio così allora, c'è spazio a volontà


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2017)

Io dico che andare dal bayern e comprargli un giocatore coi soldi è un gran bel segnale....


----------



## antonio92 (26 Giugno 2017)

Henry ha scritto:


> L'idea di prendere Çalhanoğlu personalmente a me piace, *ma è ovvio che esclude James *e quindi puoi togliere anche il "quasi" sul "sicuramente no". Per ragioni regolamentari * noi possiamo prendere solo un extracomunitario proveniente dall'estero*: se viene il turco non può arrivare il colombiano



tu la turchia nel mappamondo dove la collochi ?


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Già, però è anche vero che un giocatore affermato servirebbe. Troppi ragazzini.



Si ma non abbiamo 300 mln per il mercato
Con tutte le lacune che abbiamo non possiamo permetterci un simile giocatore
E non capisco perche insistiate tanto con james quando tutti sapete che non verrá..non siamo piu quelli di una volta
I giocatori non muoiono dalla voglia di venire al Milan e nel campionato italiano.Non vogliono restare alla juve che fa 2 finali di champions negli ultimi 3 anni, figuriamoci se vengono al Milan a fare l'Europa league


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sì sicuramente, su questo nessun dubbio... e mi fido anche del duo... nel senso che *se arrivano Calhanoglu e Silva, e non sono arrivati né James e né Belotti*, è evidente che non c'erano i presupposti.
> 
> Spero solo di non ritrovarmi con un attacco con gente che non segna, e che nelle sfide che contano restano in balia degli avversari.


Ma allora c'è chance o no per 'sto Belotti?


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sì sicuramente, su questo nessun dubbio... e mi fido anche del duo... nel senso che se arrivano Calhanoglu e Silva, e non sono arrivati né James e né Belotti, è evidente che non c'erano i presupposti.
> 
> Spero solo di non ritrovarmi con un attacco con gente che non segna, e che nelle sfide che contano restano in balia degli avversari.



Purtroppo i veri problemi che vedo io sono 2 , occorre necessariamente 1 centrocampista alla Blglia per far gioco e aver esperienza . E secondo come da te indicato il puntero li davanti , quello che butta dentro sempre. 

A noi servono questi 2 profili , l'ignorante li davanti ( e non è sicuramente Silva perchè l'abbiamo visto tutti in confederazione ) e il piedino fatato in mezzo al campo. 

Ad oggi questi 2 profili mancano e senza di quelli faccio molta fatica ad immaginarci tra i primi 4 . 

Poi ovviamente faremo molto meglio dello scorso anno ma se non hai chi da i palloni e fa girare la squadra e chi la butta dentro è dura.


----------



## neoxes (26 Giugno 2017)

Henry ha scritto:


> Musacchio



Ha passaporto italiano.


----------



## Zani (26 Giugno 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io dico che andare dal bayern e comprargli un giocatore coi soldi è un gran bel segnale....



*Bayer
senza n, non sono quelli di Monaco di Baviera


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma allora c'è chance o no per 'sto Belotti?



Il milan continua a parlare con loro ma vogliono solo cash e la clausola è completamente fuori mercato.


----------



## Gekyn (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> hanno quello E hanno anche i singoli.
> Alla Juve quante volte Higuain ha tolto le castagne dal fuoco?
> Al Napoli Mertens?
> Alla Roma Nainngolan?
> ...





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo di sì. La Roma calerà, checché ne diciate, dopo le cessioni di Manolas e Salah; quindi, quell'11 è da terzo posto, alle spalle del Napoli e della Juve.
> L'Inter farà mercato ma non farà una squadra più forte della nostra.



Ti rispondo NI
Non dipenderà solo dal Milan l'entrata in CL, ma anche da come si comporteranno ROMA e INTER.
L'inter con un allenatore mezzo serio e finchè c'è stato armonia era riuscita ad arrivare a ridosso della CL, quindi quest'anno presumibilmente con un ottimo allenatore ed una squadra rinforzata il 3° posto è quasi garantito.
Poi c'è la Roma forse l'unico punto interrogativo, ma vedendo la sua campagna di vendita e la possibilità di investire tutti quei soldi nelle mani di Monchi, il quale potrebbe allestire una squadra molto interessante e quindi pericolosa.
Infine Il MILAN checché ne diciate è una squadra completamente nuova, per Montella, di cui io ho molta fiducia, non sarà un impresa semplice, anche perché quest'anno non avrà scusanti anzi avrà una pressione addosso non indifferente e non potrà permettersi sorrisi davanti alla TV. 

Per quello do' ragione a [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] a questa squadra se vuole essere sicura di entrare in CL, ha bisogno di un grande uomo/giocatore che ti risolva le partite sia tecnicamente che caratterialmente.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2017)

[MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] ti è stato detto mille volte di non dare pesudo notizie di mercato.

Questo è l'ultimo avvertimento. Se continua, verrai bannato.

Questo è un forum serio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2017)

Comunque senza fare previsioni secondo me sottovalutate troppo l'aspetto coesione del gruppo/societa..x me si sta lavorando molto in questo senso..io mi sento che l'anno prossimo avremo tanta tanta "fame"


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Giugno 2017)

Certezze di andare in champions non ce ne sono in ogni caso.indipendentemente da chi è arrivato o sarebbe potuto arrivare
Napoli juve e Roma han fatto una valanga di punti e previsioni non se ne possono fare
Stiamo costruendo un'ottima squadra per fare un grande campionato e speriamo vada tutto bene..ma di certezze l'anno prossimo non ce ne saranno nè per noi,inter,Roma o Napoli
L'inter son 2 anni che sembra debba spaccare il mondo e finisce costantemente per fare figuracce
Quindi calma e gesso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Purtroppo i veri problemi che vedo io sono 2 , occorre necessariamente 1 centrocampista alla Blglia per far gioco e aver esperienza . E secondo come da te indicato il puntero li davanti , quello che butta dentro sempre.
> 
> A noi servono questi 2 profili , l'ignorante li davanti ( e non è sicuramente Silva perchè l'abbiamo visto tutti in confederazione ) e il piedino fatato in mezzo al campo.
> 
> ...


Raga, ma seri? Coi soli Suso, Bonaventura, Donnarumma e Romagnoli abbiamo tenuto botta nei primi tre per tutta la prima parte del campionato scorso; con un 11 come quello di Ripper, secondo voi, non si arriva nemmeno tra i primi 4? Dai, su...


----------



## siioca (26 Giugno 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io dico che andare dal bayern e comprargli un giocatore coi soldi è un gran bel segnale....



Gioca nel bayer leverkusen, non al bayern di Ancelotti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo NI
> Non dipenderà solo dal Milan l'entrata in CL, ma anche da come si comporteranno ROMA e INTER.
> L'inter con un allenatore mezzo serio e finchè c'è stato armonia era riuscita ad arrivare a ridosso della CL, quindi quest'anno presumibilmente con un ottimo allenatore ed una squadra rinforzata il 3° posto è quasi garantito.
> Poi c'è la Roma forse l'unico punto interrogativo, ma vedendo la sua campagna di vendita e la possibilità di investire tutti quei soldi nelle mani di Monchi, il quale potrebbe allestire una squadra molto interessante e quindi pericolosa.
> ...


Sottovalutate il nostro 11. Quella difesa è la seconda del campionato, mentre centrocampo e attacco rivaleggiano con quelli degli altri; se vi fate due conti diventa impossibile non arrivare tra i primi 4.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma allora c'è chance o no per 'sto Belotti?



Secondo me ci proveranno fino all'ultimo e ti dico di più: secondo me arriverà!


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> hai voja!



Mah..credo che le sparate di cairo abbiano stufato mirabelli..vaneggiare di 100 milioni x belotti ed essero serio è da ricovero..e io adoro il gallo eh..


----------



## Henry (26 Giugno 2017)

antonio92 ha scritto:


> tu la turchia nel mappamondo dove la collochi ?



Mi sa che non hai capito l'essenza del discorso. Qui il problema verteva sul dilemma se rilevava la cittadinanza di diritto comune o quella "calcistica" (come sbagliando credevo io) , le battute sulla collocazione geografica della Turchia (Asia Minore, Sublime Porta, chiamala come vuoi) mi sembrano un po' fuori luogo. Altri utenti mi hanno gentilmente chiarito che conta la cittadinanza comune anche se multipla e quindi il problema è risolto. La battutina da fesso te la potevi risparmiare.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo NI
> Non dipenderà solo dal Milan l'entrata in CL, ma anche da come si comporteranno ROMA e INTER.
> *L'inter con un allenatore mezzo serio e finchè c'è stato armonia era riuscita ad arrivare a ridosso della CL, quindi quest'anno presumibilmente con un ottimo allenatore ed una squadra rinforzata il 3° posto è quasi garantito.*
> *Poi c'è la Roma forse l'unico punto interrogativo, ma vedendo la sua campagna di vendita e la possibilità di investire tutti quei soldi nelle mani di Monchi, il quale potrebbe allestire una squadra molto interessante e quindi pericolosa.*
> ...



esatto 
parole sante


Le altre hanno una base comunque molto buona, compresa l'Inter, e sul mercato si stanno affacciando solo ora.
La Roma ha venduto ma ha liquidità, e Monchi non è uno che butta soldi a caso. Il Napoli ha trovato la quadratura del cerchio, e se prendono un difensore affidabile fanno un passo avanti mostruoso.

Insomma... il trascinatore ti serve per forza. E' fondamentale anche per i giocatori in campo.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Raga, ma seri? Coi soli Suso, Bonaventura, Donnarumma e Romagnoli abbiamo tenuto botta nei primi tre per tutta la prima parte del campionato scorso; con un 11 come quello di Ripper, secondo voi, non si arriva nemmeno tra i primi 4? Dai, su...



si ma giocavamo solo in campionato eh. Già con la coppa italia stavamo per scoppiare.
Quest'anno c'è la possibilità di giocare per 3 competizioni, non è affatto facile. Ma per niente. 
Ed ho come la sensazione che stiano allestendo più una squadra da partita secca che da campionato, per me punteranno forte sull'europa league.


----------



## Henry (26 Giugno 2017)

Ma Forsberg è meglio o peggio di Hakan? quale prendereste visto che il prezzo è simile?


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> esatto
> parole sante
> 
> 
> ...



da noi è bonaventura, c'è poco da fare. Se dovesse arriva biglia o chi per lui, più Forsberg (oltre calhanoglu) io mi riterrei soddisfatto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si ma giocavamo solo in campionato eh. Già con la coppa italia stavamo per scoppiare.
> Quest'anno c'è la possibilità di giocare per 3 competizioni, non è affatto facile. Ma per niente.
> Ed ho come la sensazione che stiano allestendo più una squadra da partita secca che da campionato, per me punteranno forte sull'europa league.


Appunto per questo stiamo facendo una squadra vera, con 11 competitivo, più panchina, che credo si puntellerà a ritiro iniziato e fino ad agosto.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Giugno 2017)

Henry ha scritto:


> Ma Forsberg è meglio o peggio di Hakan? quale prendereste visto che il prezzo è simile?



Io entrambi: lo svedese a sx e il turco in centro


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto per questo stiamo facendo una squadra vera, con 11 competitivo, più panchina, che credo si puntellerà a ritiro iniziato e fino ad agosto.



si ma per il 3/4 posto si fa durissima. C'è poco da fare.


----------



## Gekyn (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> esatto
> parole sante
> 
> 
> ...



Anzi io sono sicuro che il duo F&M sia convinto che quest'anno a meno di congiunzioni astrali, l'entrata in CL sarà difficilissima, il Milan avrà bisogna di un'altra campagna di rafforzamento.


----------



## Henry (26 Giugno 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io entrambi: lo svedese a sx e il turco in centro



Si potrebbe anche fare visto il prezzo complessivo dei due.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sottovalutate il nostro 11. *Quella difesa è la seconda del campionato*, *mentre centrocampo e attacco rivaleggiano con quelli degli altri*; se vi fate due conti diventa impossibile non arrivare tra i primi 4.



ma che dici Splé?
Musacchio chi è? Romagnoli quest'anno è stato messo in ombra da PALETTA!
Il centrocampo ad oggi conta Kessie-Montolivo-Bonaventura... e non è di certo paragonabile a quello delle prime 3, con un'Inter che deve rinforzarsi e che ha già una base migliore della nostra.
L'attacco, dando per scontato Calhanoglu, conta *Suso *e *Silva*. Dall'altro lato hai Dybala, Dzeko, Higuain Icardi, Mertens, Insigne,
Beato te che vedi così tante garanzie!

secondo me in questa squadra mancano *garanzie di alto livello*.
le uniche mi sembrano Donnarumma (*se *resta), Biglia (*se *arriva) e Bonaventura.


----------



## neoxes (26 Giugno 2017)

Dati 50-60M da investire, preferisco il turco e lo svedese al solo James. Due giocatori da 7.5 con potenziale 9 sono meglio di un giocatore da 9 ma già all'apice.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Dati 50-60M da investire, preferisco il turco e lo svedese al solo James. Due giocatori da 7.5 con potenziale 9 sono meglio di un giocatore da 9 ma già all'apice.



opinioni. secondo me ti sbagli di grosso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma che dici Splé?
> Musacchio chi è? Romagnoli quest'anno è stato messo in ombra da PALETTA!
> Il centrocampo ad oggi conta Kessie-Montolivo-Bonaventura... e non è di certo paragonabile a quello delle prime 3, con un'Inter che deve rinforzarsi e che ha già una base migliore della nostra.
> L'attacco, dando per scontato Calhanoglu, conta *Suso *e *Silva*. Dall'altro lato hai Dybala, Dzeko, Higuain Icardi, Mertens, Insigne,
> Beato te che vedi così tante garanzie!


Musacchio è un giocatore da Barcellona senza infortuni; poi certo, se si rompe e giochiamo con Zapata buonanotte, ma mi fido della sua integrità e dei controlli che ha fatto la nostra società.
Messo in ombra da Paletta dove, dai... Romagnoli ha avuto ripetuti guai fisici nel girone di ritorno ma in quello d'andata è stato una colonna portante. 
Musacchio-Romagnoli è inferiore soltanto a Bonucci-Chiellini; per non parlare, poi, dei terzini, con Rodriguez che è per distacco il migliore della serie A assieme a Sandro e a destra Conti non è inferiore a nessuno tra De Sciglio (Juve), Hysaj, Basta, Karsdorp e compagnia cantante.
A centrocampo con Montolivo no, chiaro... ma con Biglia è tutt'altra storia; la Roma chi ha? De Rossi = Biglia; Nainggolan = Bonaventura; Pellegrini = Kessiè; il Napoli è davanti soltanto per via di Hamsik (Jorginho = Biglia e Zielinski = Kessiè). 
Davanti qualcosa in meno di Juve e Napoli sicuramente, ma solo di Juve e Napoli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si ma per il 3/4 posto si fa durissima. C'è poco da fare.


Non sono d'accordo. La Roma sarà quella a calare, vedrete.


----------



## Henry (26 Giugno 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Anzi io sono sicuro che il duo F&M sia convinto che quest'anno a meno di congiunzioni astrali, l'entrata in CL sarà difficilissima, il Milan avrà bisogna di un'altra campagna di rafforzamento.



Plausibile, tanto il problema dei ricavi in sede UEFA non si pone dato che sembra che i proventi da CL non li accettino come "ricavi futuri" in quanto legati a risultati sportivi che sono incerti per definizione. Quindi la mancata qualificazione non avrebbe di per sè come conseguenza la violazione del VA per l'esercizio 2018/19 e quindi non sarebbe quel disastro in termini di pianificazione che si pensava tempo fa. Poi è ovvio che si spera vivamente di entrare già da subito.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2017)

antonio92 ha scritto:


> tu la turchia nel mappamondo dove la collochi ?



Antonio  hai fatto la battuta a forse l'utente più preparato di tutto il forum


----------



## Mr. Canà (26 Giugno 2017)

24 pagine di thread in meno di due ore e mezza... questo già da un'idea sul fatto che non sia un nome che lascia indifferenti.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. La Roma sarà quella a calare, vedrete.



se costruisci una squadra sperando nel calo delle altre, significa che hai fatto un pessimo lavoro.

Comunque torniamo OT
Arrivasse Calhanoglu sarebbe un ottimo acquisto e sono sicuro che non sarebbe l'ultimo lì davanti.


----------



## Mika (26 Giugno 2017)

Fino a che non vedo non credo


----------



## Marilson (26 Giugno 2017)

due domande. Chalanoglu esclude Biglia? Ha passaporto Tedesco? Risulterebbe extracomunitario diversamente


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se costruisci una squadra sperando nel calo delle altre, significa che hai fatto un pessimo lavoro.
> 
> Comunque torniamo OT
> Arrivasse Calhanoglu sarebbe un ottimo acquisto e sono sicuro che non sarebbe l'ultimo lì davanti.



Sicuramente no .


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. La Roma sarà quella a calare, vedrete.



E se fosse la Juventus a calare?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2017)




----------



## Henry (26 Giugno 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> 24 pagine di thread in meno di due ore e mezza... questo già da un'idea sul fatto che non sia un nome che lascia indifferenti.



Sicuramente è un giocatore che ispira perché ha classe e fantasia. Certo non ha ancora fatto quel salto a cui sembrava destinato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2017)

Marilson ha scritto:


> due domande. Chalanoglu esclude Biglia? Ha passaporto Tedesco? Risulterebbe extracomunitario diversamente



tedesco e gioca in una posizione completamente diversa da Biglia


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2017)

Marilson ha scritto:


> due domande. Chalanoglu esclude Biglia? Ha passaporto Tedesco? Risulterebbe extracomunitario diversamente



Comunitario.

Anche io ho fatto questo ragionamento con Biglia, perchè non ha molto senso chiudere con questa foga adesso. L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è che hanno mollato Biglia come si dice, e questa è l'alternativa. Ma effettivamente è molto più avanzato come ruolo in campo.


----------



## diavolo (26 Giugno 2017)

Marilson ha scritto:


> due domande. Chalanoglu esclude Biglia? Ha passaporto Tedesco? Risulterebbe extracomunitario diversamente



È un trequartista con passaporto tedesco


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2017)

Accordo con: Rodriguez; Conti; Biglia; Forsberg; Calhanoglu. 
Sarebbe ora di completarli ufficialmente sti accordi.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Esclusiva arrivata dal giornale tedesco *Revier Sport* il quale afferma che il Milan avrebbe già trovato l'accordo con il giocatore e che ora si tratta con il Bayern.
> 
> Il club tedesco vorrebbe 30 milioni , il Milan offre 20 + bonus. Le parti potrebbero venirsi incontro.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## neoxes (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> opinioni. secondo me ti sbagli di grosso.



Ah sicuramente sono opinioni, ma ricordiamo che James al Real non faceva nemmeno tribuna. Economicamente non c'è paragone, se prendi James a 60 e va bene lo puoi rivendere a 100 forse, ma se va male non te lo scolli più per l'ingaggio. Gli altri due prendono insieme l'ingaggio del colombiano, se vanno male li rivendi allo stesso prezzo mentre se vanno bene raddoppi...


----------



## Smarx10 (26 Giugno 2017)

Se le cifre sono quelle di cui si parla 20-25 milioni per me è un affare. Sono comunque convinto che non sia questo il top player di cui parlava Fassone. E' un ottimo giocatore, ma il vero top sarà James o Belotti, ne sono quasi certo. Uno dei due verrà preso più avanti, e sarà il colpo da marketing..


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Giugno 2017)

Ragazzi ma qualcuno si ricorda quando ho tirato fuori sto nome dicendo che forse Mirabelli lo ha seguito in Germania? Secondo me ci leggono per davvero ahaha. Sarei stra felice se arrivasse. Per me è un top player semi esploso


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



woah
11 gol da calcio da fermo su, quanti totali? 28?
Beh, allora avremmo DECISAMENTE problemi a segnare su azione XD


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (26 Giugno 2017)

Sarebbe un grande, grandissimo colpo! Speriamo si possa chiudere presto, anche Biglia sembrava nostro e invece..


----------



## Jaqen (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> woah
> 11 gol da calcio da fermo su, quanti totali? 28?
> Beh, allora avremmo DECISAMENTE problemi a segnare su azione XD



Su 11


----------



## Mr. Canà (26 Giugno 2017)

Henry ha scritto:


> Sicuramente è un giocatore che ispira perché ha classe e fantasia. Certo non ha ancora fatto quel salto a cui sembrava destinato.



Sono d'accordo. Onestamente non seguo la Bundesliga allo stesso modo in cui seguo la Liga, per ovvie ragioni, per cui non sono in grado di fare un confronto James - Hakan. 

Ovviamente il primo lo prenderei ad occhi chiusi, ma è tutto da vedere se il giocatore sia interessato a venire a giocare la EL con noi e a provare a risollevare una squadra che arriva da anni di campionati mediocri. Il turco lo vedo invece come un profilo più avvicinabile, con esperienza in un campionato importante e che potrebbe essere acquistato per una cifra non-monstre. 

Succeda quel che succeda, rinnovo la mia piena fiducia nell'operato della nuova dirigenza.


----------



## DEJAN75 (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> hanno quello E hanno anche i singoli.
> Alla Juve quante volte Higuain ha tolto le castagne dal fuoco?
> Al Napoli Mertens?
> Alla Roma Nainngolan?
> ...



Concordo assolutamente... se parlava di almeno 2 top...
Se non prendi Belotti ( o diego costa) davanti, e un'altro top a centrocampo (james ,fabregas) non hai colmato un *****... rimani sempre una squadra che galleggia tra il 4 e il 6 posto...


----------



## Il Genio (26 Giugno 2017)

Henry ha scritto:


> Sicuramente è un giocatore che ispira perché ha classe e fantasia. Certo non ha ancora fatto quel salto a cui sembrava destinato.



Non vedo perché non potrà farlo da noi.

Facciamo un esempio stupido?

Tanto per restare alla stessa squadra, quando la juve ha preso Vidal?
Mi sembra che il salto l'abbia fatto nei gobbi.

I giocatori il salto lo fanno nella squadra che gliene darà l'opportunità.

Al netto delle nefandezze degli ultimi anni, tra Milan (e quello che era la juve quando è arrivato Vidal) ed il Bayer Leverkusen ci sono un paio di galassie di differenza.

Se dovrà fare il salto lo farà qua.


----------



## DEJAN75 (26 Giugno 2017)

Donnarumma
Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessie Biglia 
Suso Silva James 
Belotti 


questa e' una squadra che puo' lottare per il quarto posto...


----------



## antonio92 (26 Giugno 2017)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Concordo assolutamente... se parlava di almeno 2 top...
> Se non prendi Belotti ( o diego costa) davanti, e un'altro top a centrocampo (james ,fabregas) non hai colmato un *****... rimani sempre una squadra che galleggia tra il 4 e il 6 posto...



Dai l'Atalanta rischia la retrocessione l'anno prossimo, ha venduto tutti e ha l'EL. La Lazio se perde biglia e Keita arriva 6, le uniche rivali nostre sono Roma e inter, che al momento non hanno acquistato nessuno (se borja Valero è il top a centrocampo stanno freschi... ). La Roma non ha un vice dzeko, deve sostituire uno fondamentale come Salah, dall'altro lato ha perotti/elsha, a sinistra Emerson è rotto fino a ottobre, hanno solo il centrocampo al top


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2017)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
> Kessie Biglia
> Suso Silva James
> ...



James e belotti sono 2 operazioni da 150 milioni da soli , mi pare eccessivo visto i 100 già spesi .


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Giugno 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Non vedo perché non potrà farlo da noi.
> 
> Facciamo un esempio stupido?
> 
> ...



in realtà vidal ai tempi del leverkusen aveva vinto il premio come miglior centrocampista della bundesliga


----------



## Henry (26 Giugno 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Non vedo perché non potrà farlo da noi.
> 
> Facciamo un esempio stupido?
> 
> ...



Potrebbe esplodere tranquillamente da noi, è assolutamente possibile. Il prezzo di cui si parla tra l'altro è molto vantaggioso. Lo prenderei sicuramente.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> James e belotti sono 2 operazioni da 150 milioni da soli , mi pare eccessivo visto i 100 già spesi .



non hai ancora fatto cessioni 
e ti costerebbero sicuramente qualcosa in meno 

ps..chi ha citato Vidal. All'epoca era il CC migliore della Bundes. La JUve fu bravissima a toglierlo da sotto al naso al Bayern Monaco infatti


----------



## Henry (26 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> James e belotti sono 2 operazioni da 150 milioni da soli , mi pare eccessivo visto i 100 già spesi .



In effetti, caricare una tale spesa complessiva su un singolo esercizio mi sembrerebbe una cosa poco fattibile. Poi francamente su Belotti a quelle cifre ho delle riserve molto forti a prescindere.


----------



## Marilson (26 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> tedesco e gioca in una posizione completamente diversa da Biglia





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunitario.
> 
> Anche io ho fatto questo ragionamento con Biglia, perchè non ha molto senso chiudere con questa foga adesso. L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è che hanno mollato Biglia come si dice, e questa è l'alternativa. Ma effettivamente è molto più avanzato come ruolo in campo.





diavolo ha scritto:


> È un trequartista con passaporto tedesco



grazie ragazzi, il lavoro mi sta ammazzando se non ci fosse MW sarei tagliato fuori dal calciomercato! era proprio quello che volevo sapere


----------



## de sica (26 Giugno 2017)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
> Kessie Biglia
> Suso Silva James
> ...



Tralasciando Silva che non concepisco come trequartista, dato che non lo è, basta spostare James al centro e a sinistra Bonaventura e non è piu una squadra da 4 posto, ma da secondo posto minimo.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Tralasciando Silva che non concepisco come trequartista, dato che non lo è, basta spostare James al centro e a sinistra Bonaventura e non è piu una squadra da 4 posto, ma da secondo posto minimo.


JAck a centrocampo e James dietro Silva e Belotti? Beh lì inizi sul serio a spaventare la JUve eh...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> JAck a centrocampo e James dietro Silva e Belotti? Beh lì inizi sul serio a spaventare la JUve eh...



Esatto


----------



## Dieg (26 Giugno 2017)

Se lo pigliano hanno fatto un gran colpo.
Ottimo giocatore.


----------



## alcyppa (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> *non hai ancora fatto cessioni *
> e ti costerebbero sicuramente qualcosa in meno
> 
> ps..chi ha citato Vidal. All'epoca era il CC migliore della Bundes. La JUve fu bravissima a toglierlo da sotto al naso al Bayern Monaco infatti




Si ma quanto pensi di racimolare?
E con chi poi?

Eccetto Suso e forse Donnarumma chi altri ha un valore semidecente?

Niang sembra continui a rifiutare le destinazioni aspettando chissà cosa e tra DeScempio e Bacca è un miracolo se ricaviamo tra i 20 e i 25 milioni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Giugno 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Si ma quanto pensi di racimolare?
> E con chi poi?
> 
> Eccetto Suso e forse Donnarumma chi altri ha un valore semidecente?
> ...


Lapadula Bacca Suso Niang DeSciglio

Se fai le cose per bene sono 80 milioni


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Giugno 2017)

Se si chiude a massimo 25, magari con bonus già compresi, in definitiva per me è un affare. Ma io credo Mirabelli cercherà addirittura di prenderlo a 20 massimo. 
Esclude James. Ma lascia una porta apertissima per Belotti. 
Chissà James in un paio d'anni potremo comunque prenderlo. È ancora giovane.

Lo dico? Lo dico? Entro la fine di luglio Suso va via. Spero che ci prendiamo almeno 30 milioni.


----------



## DEJAN75 (26 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> James e belotti sono 2 operazioni da 150 milioni da soli , mi pare eccessivo visto i 100 già spesi .



L'incidenza sul bilancio prossimo non e' certo di 100 milioni se consideriamo le rateizzazioni e le operazioni a riscatto tipo Kessie.

Fatto sta che se i top player non li prendi .. il gap non lo colmi.. perche le 4-5 squadre che abbiamo davanti li hanno.. e sono quelli che ti fan vincere le partite con una giocata.. o ti risolvono una giornata storta con una invenzione..

Per adesso abbiamo preso dei discreti/buoni giocatori.. che sono si . meglio degli scarsi dell'anno scorso... ma non son certo sufficienti a colmare il gap di oltre 30 punti che abbiamo dalle prime della classe..


----------



## DEJAN75 (26 Giugno 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Tralasciando Silva che non concepisco come trequartista, dato che non lo è, basta spostare James al centro e a sinistra Bonaventura e non è piu una squadra da 4 posto, ma da secondo posto minimo.



e' un 4-2-3-1 stile juve.... dove Silva farebbe il Dybala.. insomma la seconda punta piu che il trequartista..


----------



## DrHouse (26 Giugno 2017)

per me è una buona presa...
giovane, tecnicamente molto bravo, e può far crescere la squadra, e crescere con la squadra...

probabilmente James Rodriguez è un profilo di altro livello ad oggi...
ma se per 25 milioni te lo porti a casa (praticamente il prezzo di Suso se lo vendi), migliori la qualità tecnica e con la contemporanea cessione dello spagnolo puoi destinare quella cifra per prendere un centravanti migliore di Kalinic: mettiamo i 20 milioni che vogliono dare all Fiorentina, mettici i 40 che volevano spendere per James, metti qualche contropartita... e fai un'offerta onesta per un centravanti italiano, milanista del 1993...


----------



## J&B (26 Giugno 2017)

Vogliono vendere Suso


----------



## Jino (26 Giugno 2017)

Pensavo giusto a lui qualche settimana fa, il talento non manca, tanto James è pura illusione.


----------



## Konrad (26 Giugno 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> per me è una buona presa...
> giovane, tecnicamente molto bravo, e può far crescere la squadra, e crescere con la squadra...
> 
> probabilmente James Rodriguez è un profilo di altro livello ad oggi...
> ma se per 25 milioni te lo porti a casa (praticamente il prezzo di Suso se lo vendi), migliori la qualità tecnica e con la contemporanea cessione dello spagnolo puoi destinare quella cifra per prendere un centravanti migliore di Kalinic: mettiamo i 20 milioni che vogliono dare all Fiorentina, mettici i 40 che volevano spendere per James, metti qualche contropartita... e fai un'offerta onesta per un centravanti italiano, milanista del 1993...



Francesco Margiotta?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Giugno 2017)

Arrivasse lui sarei contento, ma mi aspetto almeno 1 top top come disse fassone nell'intervista.. anche arrivasse lui ad oggi non è che di maglie ne venderemmo tantissime in Cina! 
Fabregas/belotti/james.. quello che volete , ma visto l'intervista di fassone.. lo pretendo


----------



## J&B (26 Giugno 2017)

Col turco sarebbe albero di natale 4-3-2-1


----------



## DrHouse (26 Giugno 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Francesco Margiotta?



esattamente!
sai che attacco stellare poi!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Giugno 2017)

però vi siete divertiti su questo Topic 
sarebbe un Ottimo acquisto 
però unico Top che credo possiamo arrivare si chiama James 
sono molto + scettico su Belotti.. che tra l'altro tempo fa,non era considerato un Top qui nel Forum
(la maggioranza)
ma una promessa... xo onestamente lo sempre visto come Top Player


----------



## ignaxio (26 Giugno 2017)

Tra quanto tempo si inserirà la Juve? 24 ore?


----------



## koti (26 Giugno 2017)

J&B ha scritto:


> Col turco sarebbe albero di natale 4-3-2-1


In base ai dati di transfermarkt negli ultimi due anni il trequartista non l'ha quasi mai fatto. Ha giocato principalmente come esterno sinistro di centrocampo in un 4-4-2, a volte anche a destra, e in qualche occasione è stato impiegato anche come seconda punta o addirittura mediano davanti alla difesa (in un centrocampo a due). Ad oggi difficile capire dove Montella intenda schierarlo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se costruisci una squadra sperando nel calo delle altre, significa che hai fatto un pessimo lavoro.
> 
> Comunque torniamo OT
> Arrivasse Calhanoglu sarebbe un ottimo acquisto e sono sicuro che non sarebbe l'ultimo lì davanti.


Era solo per dire che saremmo sicuramente più forti della Roma, con le cessioni di Manolas e Salah, senza il dubbio di dovercela giocare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Esclusiva arrivata dal giornale tedesco *Revier Sport* il quale afferma che il Milan avrebbe già trovato l'accordo con il giocatore e che ora si tratta con il Bayern.
> 
> Il club tedesco vorrebbe 30 milioni , il Milan offre 20 + bonus. Le parti potrebbero venirsi incontro.
> 
> ...



Magari questo è FORTISSIMO  .


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Esclusiva arrivata dal giornale tedesco *Revier Sport* il quale afferma che il Milan avrebbe già trovato l'accordo con il giocatore e che ora si tratta con il Bayern.
> 
> Il club tedesco vorrebbe 30 milioni , il Milan offre 20 + bonus. Le parti potrebbero venirsi incontro.
> 
> ...



Dal numero che sceglierà capiremo molto...


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (26 Giugno 2017)

Comunque Peppe Di Stefano a SS24 continua a dire che il Milan giocherà con Calhanoglu a sinistra e Suso a destra.

Per cui Suso non dovrebbero venderlo... non ha mai accennato ad una eventuale cessione


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dal numero che sceglierà capiremo molto...



Ma manco sappiamo se viene...


----------



## Crox93 (26 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma manco sappiamo se viene...


Infatti, aspettiamo (se sarà) l'ufficialitá


----------



## koti (26 Giugno 2017)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Comunque Peppe Di Stefano a SS24 continua a dire che il Milan giocherà con Calhanoglu a sinistra e Suso a destra.
> 
> Per cui Suso non dovrebbero venderlo... non ha mai accennato ad una eventuale cessione


Per me resta (ma perchè dovremmo venderlo poi?).


----------



## Djerry (26 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Per me resta (ma perchè dovremmo venderlo poi?).



Una configurazione di un tridente con Calhanoglu e Suso sarebbe pericolosamente sterile e poco concreto in fase realizzativa. Sono due giocatori belli, tecnici, con piede importantissimo, ma che non hanno la porta come focus primario.

Ed a me piace l'idea della squadra senza riferimenti, coi terzini che spingono e le mezzali che si buttano dentro, ma se 433 dev'essere, col turco e Suso mancherebbe quell'ala magari seconda punta adattata da 15 gol potenziali a stagione fondamentale per dare un senso moderno a quel modulo.

Detto che col turco ovviamente si aprirebbero molti scenari differenti in termini di schieramenti possibili.


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Giugno 2017)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Comunque Peppe Di Stefano a SS24 continua a dire che il Milan giocherà con Calhanoglu a sinistra e Suso a destra.
> 
> Per cui Suso non dovrebbero venderlo... non ha mai accennato ad una eventuale cessione



Calhanoglu non ha il passo per giocare sulla fascia anche se svaria molto sull'attacco. Con lui servirebbe poi l'esterno a sinistra, verosimilmente Forsberg visto che Keita è più da tridente. 
In questo caso Andre Silva non ha scuse, deve fare almeno 30 gol visto quello che si ritrova dietro


----------



## mil77 (26 Giugno 2017)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> L'incidenza sul bilancio prossimo non e' certo di 100 milioni se consideriamo le rateizzazioni e le operazioni a riscatto tipo Kessie.
> 
> Fatto sta che se i top player non li prendi .. il gap non lo colmi.. perche le 4-5 squadre che abbiamo davanti li hanno.. e sono quelli che ti fan vincere le partite con una giocata.. o ti risolvono una giornata storta con una invenzione..
> 
> Per adesso abbiamo preso dei discreti/buoni giocatori.. che sono si . meglio degli scarsi dell'anno scorso... ma non son certo sufficienti a colmare il gap di oltre 30 punti che abbiamo dalle prime della classe..



nei bilanci delle società di calcio non vige il principio di cassa (metti a bilancio quando escono i soldi). tutti i costi dei cartellini andranno in questo bilancio, anche se poi materialmente li paghi in più rate.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Giugno 2017)

Se prendi lui e vendi Suso non hai guadagnato niente, non incassi niente... non avrebbe senso. 
Io mi fido di Mirabelli, vediamo che succede. 
Vero è che ad oggi scommesse tante, top player pochi.. spero fax e max riescano a portare james o belotti a milano.


----------



## Djerry (26 Giugno 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Se prendi lui e vendi Suso non hai guadagnato niente, non incassi niente... non avrebbe senso.
> Io mi fido di Mirabelli, vediamo che succede.



Alla fine sul piano della liquidità sarebbe un pareggio, ma con l'opportunità eventuale di andare su un altro profilo più moderno che convince di più staff tecnico e Mirabelli. Ed è evidente che a quest'ultimo nomi ed idee proprio non mancano.

Naturalmente alla base del discorso ci sarebbe la valutazione su Suso, per il quale è appunto da valutare quanto margine di miglioramento possa avere alla luce delle sue caratteristiche. E qui ci si può sbizzarrire.

Da non sottovalutare anche che sarebbe comunque una bella plusvalenza a bilancio, che proprio male non fa, specie con la questione rinnovo spinosa.


----------



## ralf (26 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Esclusiva arrivata dal giornale tedesco *Revier Sport* il quale afferma che il Milan avrebbe già trovato l'accordo con il giocatore e che ora si tratta con il Bayern.
> 
> Il club tedesco vorrebbe 30 milioni , il Milan offre 20 + bonus. Le parti potrebbero venirsi incontro.
> 
> ...



Da prendere assolutamente. Regista, mezz'ala tecnica, trequartista: dà un sacco di opzioni.



BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu non ha il passo per giocare sulla fascia anche se svaria molto sull'attacco. Con lui servirebbe poi l'esterno a sinistra, verosimilmente Forsberg visto che Keita è più da tridente.
> In questo caso Andre Silva non ha scuse, deve fare almeno 30 gol visto quello che si ritrova dietro



Quoto, non ha quella rapidità di gamba per fare l'esterno, rende di più come trequartista o mezz'ala.


----------



## Pitermilanista (26 Giugno 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Se prendi lui e vendi Suso non hai guadagnato niente, non incassi niente... non avrebbe senso.
> Io mi fido di Mirabelli, vediamo che succede.
> Vero è che ad oggi scommesse tante, top player pochi.. spero fax e max riescano a portare james o belotti a milano.



1. Tra il turco e Suso ci sono due categorie di differenza a favore del primo a livello di utilità per la squadra, ma questa è solo una mia opinione. 
2. Non è una mia opinione il guadagno economico che ne ricaveremmo, aprendo spazio ad altri acquisti; il Çalha acquistato a 25 con stipendio di 2.5 per quattro anni inciderebbe per 10 milioni esatti a bilancio, Suso venduto a 25 porterebbe una plusvalenza pura per la quasi intera somma.

Se poi mi citi Belotti come "top", ogni discorso viene a cadere. Sarebbe un top, Belotti? Solo perché quel matto del suo presidente dice che costa 100? Ma dai...
E quali sarebbero i top che si sono mossi in tutta Europa finora? Bernardo Silva? E che è, un top? O il tanto pubblicizzato Tielemans?


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Giugno 2017)

Suso lo vendi minimo a 40, altrimenti tanto vale che resti con noi. 7 goal e 9 assist in campionato per un ala sono numeri rispettabili, senza considerare che è giovane.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma manco sappiamo se viene...



Si ovvio

Però sembriamo mooolto decisi


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Giugno 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Se prendi lui e vendi Suso non hai guadagnato niente, non incassi niente... non avrebbe senso.
> Io mi fido di Mirabelli, vediamo che succede.
> Vero è che ad oggi scommesse tante, top player pochi.. spero fax e max riescano a portare james o belotti a milano.



Çalhanoglu vale Suso dai.

E poi liberi la fascia destra, magari l'occasione ce l'hai da quel lato


----------



## Smarx10 (26 Giugno 2017)

Comunque è impressionante il lavoro di questa dirigenza. Questa trattativa è stata completamente sottotraccia finora, nessuno ne sapeva niente. Oggi si scopre che siamo fortissimi sul calciatore avendo forse già l'accordo con lui e che siamo a buon passo col club. Segno che di acquisti ne arriveranno ancora, e di non fidarsi troppo di quello che si scrive sui giornali, che probabilmente ne sanno meno di noi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Giugno 2017)

Questo e forte, forte. Micidiale sulle palle piazzate e con gran tiro dalla distanza. Ancora non e esploso del tutto e per questo motivo il prezzo e irrisorio se consideriamo il potenziale.


Comunque se uno vuole fare buoni acquisti a prezzi sensati si deve andare in Bundesliga, i prezzi di cui si parla per Forsberg, Calhanoglu e Rodriguez in Italia, Spagna o Inghilterra ormai gli paghi per mezzi giocatori.
Cairo ne vuole 100 milioni per Belotti, il Colonia vende Modeste per 35 milioni, per fare un paragone.



Anche il Kicker ha confermato un accordo base per un contratto tra il Milan e Calhanoglu. Il Leverkusen vuole incassare 20-30 milioni.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Giugno 2017)

Anche in Francia si trova roba buona senza spendere uno sproposito, però da squadre che non fanno parte delle top 4.


----------



## Love (26 Giugno 2017)

dico una banalità...ma mezz'ala sx alla seedorf???


----------



## Crox93 (26 Giugno 2017)

Allora, non è ancora ufficiale?


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Giugno 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> dico una banalità...ma mezz'ala sx alla seedorf???



Sarebbe un acquisto intelligente anche per quello, farebbe sentire meno l'assenza di Jack se mancherà 

Giocatore Montelliano al 100%


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Una configurazione di un tridente con Calhanoglu e Suso sarebbe pericolosamente sterile e poco concreto in fase realizzativa. Sono due giocatori belli, tecnici, con piede importantissimo, ma che non hanno la porta come focus primario.
> 
> Ed a me piace l'idea della squadra senza riferimenti, coi terzini che spingono e le mezzali che si buttano dentro, ma se 433 dev'essere, col turco e Suso mancherebbe quell'ala magari seconda punta adattata da 15 gol potenziali a stagione fondamentale per dare un senso moderno a quel modulo.
> 
> Detto che col turco ovviamente si aprirebbero molti scenari differenti in termini di schieramenti possibili.


Sei sicuro, Djerry? Mi spiego: secondo me Suso è uno che in doppia cifra, dai 12 ai 15 goal, ci può andare; allora come mai, mi domanderai, non ce l'ha fatta l'anno scorso? Secondo me per ragioni tattiche: prendi Callejòn, ad esempio; Callejòn non inventa uno solo dei suoi goal, ma derivano tutti dal sistema Napoli che lo mette letteralmente davanti alla porta. 
Suso, l'anno scorso, è arrivato a 7; la mia teoria, quindi, è che in un sistema possa andare in doppia cifra, ricevendo quei palloni che, per pochezza tecnica, non gli sono mai arrivati l'anno scorso: l'anno scorso non ha potuto chiudere un triangolo con una mezzala; l'anno scorso non ha potuto ricevere palla alto quasi mai; l'anno scorso non ha mai potuto tagliare alle spalle della linea difensiva perché costretto a scendere, manco fosse un terzino, a prendersi palla.
D'altronde chi sarebbero quelli che ti garantiscono la doppia cifra? Insigne è arrivato a 18 soltanto l'anno scorso, ma l'anno prima si era fermato a 12 (prima volta in doppia cifra in serie A); Keita quest'anno ne ha fatti 16, ma l'anno scorso ne metteva 4; lo stesso Dybala, l'anno scorso 19 goal, ma quest'anno, giocando più lontano dalla porta soltanto 11. 
Insomma, per me se a Suso permetti di fare l'ala, con tanti rifornimenti, che arriverebbero finalmente da una squadra seria, Suso 12/15 goal li fa.
Questo discorso, dunque, applicalo anche a Cahlanoglu ed ecco che ti ritrovi con due ali da 12/15 goal.
Certo, è un discorso ipotetico e voi, giustamente, dite che serve la garanzia dei 15 goal, ma la garanzia si chiama Hazard, si chiama James, tutta gente a cui difficilmente puoi arrivare e poi io ho un'altra teoria: secondo me, le garanzie te le devi creare in casa, perché quando diventano tali costano troppo e due con le qualità di Suso e Cahlanoglu hanno tutte le qualità per poter diventare garanzie.


----------



## Smarx10 (26 Giugno 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> dico una banalità...ma mezz'ala sx alla seedorf???



Premetto che non l'ho seguito molto. Ma penso che sia un giocatore che riesca ad illuminare se gioca vicino alla porta. Non è il giocatore che riesce ad avere impatto anche venti metri dietro secondo me, almeno a primo impatto l'impressione è questa. Mi sembra uno molto tecnico che tende ad assentarsi durante la partita, e che possa illuminarla in pochi secondi. Chiedergli compiti di ripiegamento e di copertura difensiva non so quanto possano giovargli.. Poi è solo un'impressione iniziale, se qualcuno lo conosce meglio e mi smentisce sono anche più contento..


----------



## Moffus98 (26 Giugno 2017)

*Luca Marchetti a Sky: "La prima richiesta del Bayer Leverkusen è stata di 30 milioni di euro. Nei prossimi giorni capiremo se si scenderà da questa cifra"*


----------



## Smarx10 (26 Giugno 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti a Sky: "La prima richiesta del Bayer Leverkusen è stata di 30 milioni di euro. Nei prossimi giorni capiremo se si scenderà da questa cifra"*



A 25 si chiude dai!


----------



## LukeLike (26 Giugno 2017)

Tutti che parlate del mancato arrivo del top player come se il calciomercato fosse già finito, quando in realtà è appena iniziato. Mi dite quale altra squadra ha già comprato dei top player? Calma e gesso, soprattutto fiducia nei confronti di questa dirigenza che per ora sta facendo le cose per bene. Non credo che i top player si muovano a Giugno.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Premetto che non l'ho seguito molto. Ma penso che sia un giocatore che riesca ad illuminare se gioca vicino alla porta. Non è il giocatore che riesce ad avere impatto anche venti metri dietro secondo me, almeno a primo impatto l'impressione è questa. Mi sembra uno molto tecnico che tende ad assentarsi durante la partita, e che possa illuminarla in pochi secondi. Chiedergli compiti di ripiegamento e di copertura difensiva non so quanto possano giovargli.. Poi è solo un'impressione iniziale, se qualcuno lo conosce meglio e mi smentisce sono anche più contento..



Per me è l'esatto contrario.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Giugno 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti a Sky: "La prima richiesta del Bayer Leverkusen è stata di 30 milioni di euro. Nei prossimi giorni capiremo se si scenderà da questa cifra"*



Secondo me si chiude a 27.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti a Sky: "La prima richiesta del Bayer Leverkusen è stata di 30 milioni di euro. Nei prossimi giorni capiremo se si scenderà da questa cifra"*


Vi prego, no telenovela.


----------



## Konrad (26 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Esclusiva arrivata dal giornale tedesco *Revier Sport* il quale afferma che il Milan avrebbe già trovato l'accordo con il giocatore e che ora si tratta con il Bayern.
> 
> Il club tedesco vorrebbe 30 milioni , il Milan offre 20 + bonus. Le parti potrebbero venirsi incontro.
> 
> ...



Per me è da prendere e basta...dove giocherà, se giocherà...sono dettagli...potrebbe anche fare il difensore centrale per quanto mi riguarda 

Lui e Forsberg...alziamo il tasso tecnico della squadra di un bel pò di gradini...poi ci pensa il mister a trovare la quadra.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti a Sky: "La prima richiesta del Bayer Leverkusen è stata di 30 milioni di euro. Nei prossimi giorni capiremo se si scenderà da questa cifra"*



Machetti ripete quanto già detto da media tedeschi che parlavano di 20-30M. Se c'è volontà di entrambe le parti si chiude a 25-27 bonus compresi.


----------



## The P (26 Giugno 2017)

Ho letto moltissimi commenti e mi assale un grande punto interrogativo... 

qualcuno mi spiega perchè il turco dovrebbe venire al Milan a fare l'attaccante? Perché??? 



Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti a Sky: "La prima richiesta del Bayer Leverkusen è stata di 30 milioni di euro. Nei prossimi giorni capiremo se si scenderà da questa cifra"*



.


----------



## tonilovin93 (26 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vi prego, no telenovela.



Ma dai,le trattative sono quasi tutte così..
Vedi la Juve, ha ufficializzato D. Costa ?


----------



## Raryof (26 Giugno 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti a Sky: "La prima richiesta del Bayer Leverkusen è stata di 30 milioni di euro. Nei prossimi giorni capiremo se si scenderà da questa cifra"*



Approfittare dai, questo ci serve eccome.
E' un giocatore che potenzialmente può ancora crescere molto, 30 mln ci stanno tutti ma tra qualche anno potrebbe valerne molti di più.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Giugno 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Ho letto moltissimi commenti e mi assale un grande punto interrogativo...
> 
> qualcuno mi spiega perchè il turco dovrebbe venire al Milan a fare l'attaccante? Perché???



Esterno offensivo, di sicuro non lo prendono per fare panchina da mezzala


----------



## koti (26 Giugno 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu non ha il passo per giocare sulla fascia anche se svaria molto sull'attacco. Con lui servirebbe poi l'esterno a sinistra, verosimilmente Forsberg visto che Keita è più da tridente.
> In questo caso Andre Silva non ha scuse, deve fare almeno 30 gol visto quello che si ritrova dietro





ralf ha scritto:


> Quoto, non ha quella rapidità di gamba per fare l'esterno, rende di più come trequartista o mezz'ala.


Negli ultimi due anni ha fatto principalmente l'esterno in un 4-4-2.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Esterno offensivo, di sicuro non lo prendono per fare panchina da mezzala



vediamo se va avanti Biglia. Sta cosa puzza...


----------



## King of the North (26 Giugno 2017)

J&B ha scritto:


> Vogliono vendere Suso



Già ripartire con una squadra quasi completamente nuova è complicato, se poi ti privi di quei pochi buoni che avevamo faremmo una pessima scelta. Suso, Romagnoli, Jack devono rimanere.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Giugno 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti a Sky: "La prima richiesta del Bayer Leverkusen è stata di 30 milioni di euro. Nei prossimi giorni capiremo se si scenderà da questa cifra"*



Secondo voi Calhanoglu può fare anche la mezz'ala?


----------



## Crox93 (26 Giugno 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti a Sky: "La prima richiesta del Bayer Leverkusen è stata di 30 milioni di euro. Nei prossimi giorni capiremo se si scenderà da questa cifra"*



Dai 25 e chiudiamo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi Calhanoglu può fare anche la mezz'ala?


No, anche perché, poi, dove metti Bonaventura? Alto a sinistra? A 'sto punto tieni Jack mezzala e Hakan alto a sinistra, a meno che tu non voglia usare il trequartista, mettendo, di conseguenza, Hakan proprio sulla trequarti con Jack sull'out di sinistra (4-2-3-1) o sempre mezzala (4-3-1-2).


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> vediamo se va avanti Biglia. Sta cosa puzza...



Calhanoglu davanti alla difesa? No dai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu davanti alla difesa? No dai


Sarebbe un assassinio sportivo con le qualità offensive che si ritrova.


----------



## Djerry (26 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro, Djerry? Mi spiego: secondo me Suso è uno che in doppia cifra, dai 12 ai 15 goal, ci può andare; allora come mai, mi domanderai, non ce l'ha fatta l'anno scorso? Secondo me per ragioni tattiche: prendi Callejòn, ad esempio; Callejòn non inventa uno solo dei suoi goal, ma derivano tutti dal sistema Napoli che lo mette letteralmente davanti alla porta.
> Suso, l'anno scorso, è arrivato a 7; la mia teoria, quindi, è che in un sistema possa andare in doppia cifra, ricevendo quei palloni che, per pochezza tecnica, non gli sono mai arrivati l'anno scorso: l'anno scorso non ha potuto chiudere un triangolo con una mezzala; l'anno scorso non ha potuto ricevere palla alto quasi mai; l'anno scorso non ha mai potuto tagliare alle spalle della linea difensiva perché costretto a scendere, manco fosse un terzino, a prendersi palla.
> D'altronde chi sarebbero quelli che ti garantiscono la doppia cifra? Insigne è arrivato a 18 soltanto l'anno scorso, ma l'anno prima si era fermato a 12 (prima volta in doppia cifra in serie A); Keita quest'anno ne ha fatti 16, ma l'anno scorso ne metteva 4; lo stesso Dybala, l'anno scorso 19 goal, ma quest'anno, giocando più lontano dalla porta soltanto 11.
> Insomma, per me se a Suso permetti di fare l'ala, con tanti rifornimenti, che arriverebbero finalmente da una squadra seria, Suso 12/15 goal li fa.
> ...



Premetto che condivido molti punti del tuo interessante discorso, in particolare l'essenzialità del contesto per esaltare Callejon e la bontà del creare le garanzie in casa.

Personalmente però ho meno ottimismo sulla capacità realizzativa di Suso a prescindere dal contesto, perché proprio non ha nel DNA la capacità di inserirsi ed attaccare l'area magari dal lato debole, dovendo allora ricorrere o a soluzioni a campo aperto (ma col Milan ne ha avute poche, qualcosa in più fece vedere in quei mesi al Genoa) oppure concludendo da fuori con l'indubbia tecnica del suo piede mancino (ma con una pulizia del gesto quasi eccessiva che ne penalizza la pericolosità e rende innocue troppe sue conclusioni).

Per me esistono giocatori con caratteristiche (poi non è detto nei numeri, ma parlo proprio a livello di cosa fanno in campo) che possono garantire la doppia cifra più di quei due: Keita per esempio ha una pericolosità oggettiva superiore a Suso e Calhanoglu; il suo amico Manè del Liverpool; lo stesso Coutinho o Salah; quel fenomeno di Dembelè del Dortmund; lo stesso Forsberg; Son del Tottenham; restando in Italia Papu Gomez, Defrel, Bernardeschi, Perisic, lo stesso Ljajic. E si potrebbe andare avanti alzando o abbassando il profilo, a prescindere dai numeri attuali.

Gente che a seconda dei casi è più cattiva, che attacca di più l'area, che va senza palla, che ha più intuito, che ha più uno contro uno venendo dentro, che ha un passato da punta e movimenti negli ultimi trenta metri.

Io queste cose non le vedo in Calhanoglu ed in Suso, che anzi in carriera hanno vissuto un processo di avanzamento essendo stati proposti in passato anche a centrocampo. E comunque il turco è ormai consolidato come esterno in un 4231 o in un 442, non ha quei tagli necessari per il tridente puro e non ama ricevere palla tardi nell'azione.

Poi sia chiaro, col piede che ben sappiamo può indovinare tranquillamente la stagione da 10 e passa gol, basta che indovini 4-5 punizioni delle sue ed il gioco è fatto. Ma cercare la porta non è la prima cosa che sa fare meglio a mio parere, a prescindere dal contesto.


----------



## ralf (26 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu davanti alla difesa? No dai



Lo può fare, ma è ovvio che se lo prendiamo non è per farlo giocare li.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un assassinio sportivo con le qualità offensive che si ritrova.



Non penso proprio che sia in grado


----------



## hiei87 (26 Giugno 2017)

Uno dei miei giocatori preferiti. Uno dei pochi ad avvicinarsi, sia pure in chiave moderna, al classico 10 che tanto mi manca nel calcio di oggi. Quando lo vidi giocare per le prime volte, rimasi impressionato.
Devo ammettere però che un paio d'anni fa avrei pronosticato per lui un futuro più roseo, invece deve ancora compiere il salto di qualità.
In ogni caso, considerando che ritengo inarrivabili top players come James, lo prenderei ad occhi chiusi, e 30 milioni non mi sembrano troppi, con i prezzi che circolano.
Lo vedrei bene come trequartista, nel 4-2-3-1 o nel 4-3-2-1. Da esterno preferirei un giocatore più esplosivo e prolifico in zona gol.


----------



## koti (26 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non penso proprio che sia in grado


Ci ha giocato qualche volta, ma in un centrocampo a due.


----------



## robs91 (26 Giugno 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti a Sky: "La prima richiesta del Bayer Leverkusen è stata di 30 milioni di euro. Nei prossimi giorni capiremo se si scenderà da questa cifra"*



Spero che l'accordo col giocatore sia solido perchè scommetto che dopo la notizia uscita qualche squadra si inserirà.Dobbiamo chiudere subito invece di pensare a Conti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Premetto che condivido molti punti del tuo interessante discorso, in particolare l'essenzialità del contesto per esaltare Callejon e la bontà del creare le garanzie in casa.
> 
> Personalmente però ho meno ottimismo sulla capacità realizzativa di Suso a prescindere dal contesto, perché proprio non ha nel DNA la capacità di inserirsi ed attaccare l'area magari dal lato debole, dovendo allora ricorrere o a soluzioni a campo aperto (ma col Milan ne ha avute poche, qualcosa in più fece vedere in quei mesi al Genoa) oppure concludendo da fuori con l'indubbia tecnica del suo piede mancino (ma con una pulizia del gesto quasi eccessiva che ne penalizza la pericolosità e rende innocue troppe sue conclusioni).
> 
> ...


Non concordo su alcuni nomi. Ljajic l'ha trovata soltanto due volte in carriera la doppia cifra (11 e 10), quindi non lo citerei; Defrel, forse, sarà più finalizzare, ma nemmeno sussiste il paragone col le qualità tecniche del turco e dello spagnolo; Forsberg non lo vedo più finalizzatore di Hakan; gli altri sicuramente sì.
Voglio, però, ritornare al percorso di prima: Gomez, Keita, ok, ma prima di questa stagione l'avresti detto? Ecco, secondo me il turco e lo spagnolo possono diventare due giocatori da "l'avresti detto?" l'estate prossima. 
Poi certo, magari mi sbaglio, ma io sono ciecamente convinto che sarebbero capaci di portarci la doppia cifra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non penso proprio che sia in grado


Tra l'altro.


----------



## Love (26 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non concordo su alcuni nomi. Ljajic l'ha trovata soltanto due volte in carriera la doppia cifra (11 e 10), quindi non lo citerei; Defrel, forse, sarà più finalizzare, ma nemmeno sussiste il paragone col le qualità tecniche del turco e dello spagnolo; Forsberg non lo vedo più finalizzatore di Hakan; gli altri sicuramente sì.
> Voglio, però, ritornare al percorso di prima: *Gomez, Keita*, ok, ma prima di questa stagione l'avresti detto? Ecco, secondo me il turco e lo spagnolo possono diventare due giocatori da "l'avresti detto?" l'estate prossima.
> Poi certo, magari mi sbaglio, ma io sono ciecamente convinto che sarebbero capaci di portarci la doppia cifra.



Guardate che i gol che hanno fatto sti due li hanno fatti da seconda punta non da ali...attenzione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> Guardate che i gol che hanno fatto sti due li hanno fatti da seconda punta non da ali...attenzione


Gomez sì; Keita parecchi li ha fatti nel tridente con Anderson e Immobile.


----------



## Marco T. (26 Giugno 2017)

Cananoglou lo conosco da anni dalla Bundesliga. Giocatore molto talentuoso ma non mi convince per niente quando il gioco si fa duro lui sparisce sempre lasciamolo dove e assieme a Leno che fa tantissimi papere. Molto meglio Forsberg . I giocatori da prendere dalla Bundesliga sono Forsberg e Keita dallo Lipsia e Horn dall Colonia come Portiere. E poi il sogno sarebbe Dembele


----------



## ralf (26 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Gomez sì; Keita parecchi li ha fatti nel tridente con Anderson e Immobile.



Da esterno in un 433 però con una mezz'ala "tosta" a supporto, Keita in fase difensiva è abbastanza nullo.


----------



## ralf (26 Giugno 2017)

Marco T. ha scritto:


> Cananoglou lo conosco da anni dalla Bundesliga. Giocatore molto talentuoso ma non mi convince per niente quando il gioco si fa duro lui sparisce sempre lasciamolo dove e assieme a Leno che fa tantissimi papere. Molto meglio Forsberg . I giocatori da prendere dalla Bundesliga sono Forsberg e Keita dallo Lipsia e Horn dall Colonia come Portiere. E poi il sogno sarebbe Dembele



Ma anche restando sempre al Bayer, Henrichs, Brandt, Akkaynak e Havertz sono tutti giocatori molto molto interessanti. Li dove peschi, peschi bene...


----------



## camtut22 (26 Giugno 2017)

Brandt è del Bayern


----------



## RickyB83 (26 Giugno 2017)

Haverts molto bravo anche il terzino henrichs


----------



## Love (26 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Gomez sì; Keita parecchi li ha fatti nel tridente con Anderson e Immobile.



mi spiace contraddirti ma 12 gol su 16 li ha fatti da seconda punta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> mi spiace contraddirti ma 12 gol su 16 li ha fatti da seconda punta.


Allora ricordavo male; in ogni caso, questo non fa che rafforzare la mia tesi, visto che neanche Keita, a questo punto, da la garanzia di chissà quanti goal da esterno di un tridente offensivo


----------

